# Routerempfehlung



## Snaker83 (1. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mein Heimnetzwerk ein bisle unter die Arme greifen und es deutlich beschleunigen.

Zurzeit verwende ich eine Fritzbox 7113 als Router. Diese schafft die max. Geschwindigkeit von 54 mbit/s = 6,75 Mb/s. Derzeit ist in meinem Netzwerk (PC/Lapi) eine maximale Übertragungsrate von 54 mBit/s zu erreichen (über Wlan), obwohl die Geräte (DLan bis 300 mbit/s) die an den Clients (PC, Lapi) hängen mehr könnten wenn denn der passende Router dies auch unterstützen würde.

Als Router habe ich nun die Fritzbox 7390 in die nähere Auswahl gezogen, da dieser eine Übertragungsrate im WLAN von bis zu 300 Mbit/s = 37,5 Mb/s unterstützen soll. Dementsprechend hätte ich dann "theoretisch" eine 5,5x so schnelle Verbindung im Vergleich zum alten 7113 Router. Darüberhinaus unterstütz der 7390 Router auch 4x 1 Gbit/s Lan, sprich wenn ich Netzwerkkabel legen würde könnte ich eine noch schnellere Übertragungsrate erreichen.

Frage nun an euch, liege ich mit meinem Favorite - der Fritzbox 7390 - richtig, oder gibt es eurer Meinung nach noch bessere Router in der selben Preisrange.

PS: Meine Internetverbindung ist eine 16.000 kbit/s Leitung (entspicht ca. 2 Mb/s). Hier besteht evtl. auch noch Verbesserungspotential, vorangig geht es mir aber um die Übertragungsrate innerhalb des Netzwerkes.

Freue mich über eure Beiträge und Empfhelungen.

Herzliche Grüße, Chris


----------



## W111 (1. April 2014)

54mbit / 8 = 6.75 MB/s brutto und 300mbit/ 8 = 37.5MB/s brutto, du wirst nicht mehr als 50 bis 60% Daten erhalten, der Rest ist Overhead und sonstiger Verlust.

Unter Idealbedingungen bekommst du (mit 300mbit) 20MB/ s hin, da brauchst du gute Client Hardware und Notebooks mit sehr gutem Antennen-Layout, ob die 7390 das bringt ist nicht sicher, denn Wlan ist nicht die Paradedisziplin der 7390, falls es dir tatsächlich um die Datentransferrate innerhalb des Wlans/Lans geht und berücksichtige, dass Wlan ein shared Medium ist, das teilen sich alle Wifi Clients.

Evtl. wäre eine Option die 7113 als DSL Modem zu verwenden und dahinter einen leistungsfähigen Router zu schalten? du hast bezüglich der Telefonfeatures kein Wort erwähnt, das wäre die Paradedisziplin der 7390, die du jedoch nicht nutzt?


----------



## Snaker83 (1. April 2014)

Hallo und vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung.

Zu deinem Beitrag, JA es kommt mir hauptsächlich um die Datentransferrate an. Ich denke da habe ich deutlichen Optimierungsbedarf, zurzeit ja wie gesagt nur die 54mbit/s ( 6,75 MB/s) brutto.

Ich verwende folgende DLAN:

TP-Link TL-WA850RE Wireless Range Extender | eBay

Was wäre denn deiner Meinung nach ein passenderer Router als die Fritzbox 7390 ?

LG


----------



## W111 (1. April 2014)

Snaker83 schrieb:


> Ich verwende folgende DLAN:
> 
> TP-Link  TL-WA850RE Wireless Range Extender | eBay



Das ist *kein Dlan oder Powerlan*, das ist ein simpler Repeater!  TP-Link TL-WA850RE, Range Extender


Repeater kannst du bezüglich ultraperformantem Datentransfer als kontraproduktiv betrachten. Das Teil stört in solch einer Umgebung mehr als das es was bringt.

Nunja, da du bereit bist nahezu 200 € für einen Router auszugeben, hast du im Prinzip frei Auswahl im mainstream Segment.

Hier das Angebot wobei der ASUS RT-AC68U und der Netgear Nighthawk R7000 die Top Modelle sind. Dazu muss man aber die entsprechende Hardware für Wifi Clients haben. Diese Modelle haben jedoch alle kein DSL Modem und bedienen i. d. R. schnelle DOCSIS Leitungen bis 1000mbit. Für diese Modelle muss die 7113 als DSL Modem dienen, dafür hast du aber sehr schnellen Netzwerkdatentransfer.

Alternativ zur 7390 würde ich persönlich die 7490 vorziehen, falls du nur ein Gerät laufen lassen möchtest.


----------



## Snaker83 (1. April 2014)

Ok interresant, welche Übertragungsrate könnte ich dann erreichen  wenn ich z.b. den ASUS Router verwende und als Wifi Clients die "TP-Link TL-WA850RE Wireless Range Extender | eBay" mit 300 Mbit/s ?

PS: Was sind die wesentlichen Unterschiede zwischen dem ASUS und NETGEAR Modell ?


----------



## W111 (2. April 2014)

Snaker83 schrieb:


> welche Übertragungsrate könnte ich dann erreichen  wenn ich z.b. den ASUS Router verwende und als Wifi Clients die "TP-Link TL-WA850RE Wireless Range Extender | eBay" mit 300 Mbit/s ?



Wifi Clients sind deine Geräte auf Empfangsseite, wie z. B. Notebooks, Rechner mit Wlan Karten/ USB Sticks ggfs. Geräte wie TV, Konsolen etc. die via Client Bridge (loggt sich ins Wlan ein und bedient den integrierten switch) indirekt im Wlan hängen aber per Lan bedient werden.

Was du brauchst sind dann Wlan Karten die 802.11ac unterstützen z. B. ASUS PCE-AC68, PCIe x1 oder Intel Wireless-AC 7260 oder zumindest 802.11a/n (2.4/5GHz) mit mindestens zwei, besser drei Datenströmen (pro Datenstrom 150mbit im 802.11a/n max. 3x 150mbit =450mbit) wie z. B. Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300.

Hast du solche Hardware nicht verfügbar, bringt dir ein performanter Router in der Spitze wenig nutzen, wobei du berücksichtigen solltest dass die hohe Performance im 5GHz Band abgewickelt wird und das technisch bedingt eine geringere Reichweite als das 2.4GHz Band hat.

Repeater empfangen lediglich ein Signal und erweitern die Reichweite des empfangenen Signals, halbieren dafür jedoch die Datentransferrate der Schnittstelle, da sie empfangen (150mbit brutto) und simultan senden (150mbit brutto) und das alles auf dem gleichen Kanal, jedoch nie Idealbedingungen anliegen daher max. 5-7MB/s (40 bis 60mbit). Daher sind Repeater in solch einer Infrastruktur, wo es um hohe Datentransferraten geht, wenig sinnvoll. Dein Internet mit 16mbit ist kein Problem jedoch wirst du damit im 2.4GHz Band bereits 7 Kanäle von 14 verfügbaren belegen, da Kanalbündelung notwendig ist um 300mbit brutto zu erreichen und die Basisstation auch auf diesen Kanälen arbeitet.



Snaker83 schrieb:


> Was sind die wesentlichen Unterschiede zwischen dem ASUS und NETGEAR Modell ?


 
ein ausführliches Review findest du hier: Netgear R7000 & Asus RT-AC68U

_AC1900 is mainly a *marketing ploy* *to make you feel like you are getting something extra* for the higher price you'll pay.  

_Die Hersteller machen marzialische Versprechungen hinsichtlich der Datentransferrate, schweigen jedoch zur Reichweite - da tut sich nix, genauso wie Intel und AMD es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen die 5GHz ohne OC zu realisieren, seit Jahren stagniert der Takt und man erzählt uns was von vielen geilen Kernen, IPC und Deppen-Turbo (kernkastriert   ) und wieviel % der Nutzzeit werden viele Kerne von welchen Anwendungen des täglichen Bedarfs genutzt? 

Wie wird denn ein Wlan Router zu 99% genutzt? doch nicht um hohe Datentransfers zu realisieren eher liegt der Wunsch der meisten Käufer doch auf hoher Reichweite und stabilem Betrieb. Was nutzt es mir als Nutzer direkt mit dem Notebook neben dem Wlan Router zu stehen, damit ich versprochene Datenraten per Wlan bekomme unter der Voraussetzung aktuelle 802.11ac hardware nachgerüstet zu haben und stabile bugfreie Firmware verfügbar zu haben? 

Nix  da kann ich gleich das Kabel in die Hausverkabelung stecken und Daten vom Notebook auf das NAS/Server schieben oder von dort ziehen.

Für das bisschen PCB (im Vergleich zu mainboards) mit schlappen SoC CPUs und wenig RAM verpackt in ein Kunststoff Chassis werden dann 200€ und mehr fällig, so kann man sich auch ne goldene Nase verdienen. 

Ich hoffe du bemerkst meinen leicht kritischen Unterton in diesem Beitrag 

*zur Routerempfehlung: *
du schreibst oben du hast einen PC und ein Notebook, wie sind die denn angebunden bezüglich Wlan? 
wird dort in nächster Zukunft aufgerüstet oder soll das realisiert werden?

so gesehen nurtzt die 802.11ac nur wenn du nochmal 100€ in PCIe x1 und mini PCIe Karten investierst.


----------



## Snaker83 (2. April 2014)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag, sehr interresant und Lehrreich.

Mein Lappi hat folgenden WLAN Karte verbaut: Intel Centrino Wireless N-1000 =>(hier kann ich jedoch nicht so ohne weiteres eine neune Wlan-Karte verbauen, da es sich um einen Firmenlappi handelt)

Mein PC ist zurzeit via LAN-Kabel verbunden  (was ich jedoch ändern muss, da das Kabel quer durch die Whg. liegt  ) .  Mein Rechner soll in Zukunft über die DLan Geräte von TP-Link WA-850re (mit bis zu 300Mbit/s) wireless mit dem Netzwerk verbunden werden.

Ich vermute fast, dass ich die notwendige Hardware nicht zur Verfügung habe um die Möglichkeiten aus den zwei "Top-Router Modellen" vollständig herauszukitzeln.

Wäre unter den gegebenen Hardwarevoraussetzungen dann evtl. doch  die bereits anfangs priorisierte Lösung mit der Fritzbox 4390 am effektivisten?


----------



## W111 (2. April 2014)

ok, eine Intel Centrino Wireless N-1000 ist ausschließlich für das 2.4GHz Band, da Firmen-Notebook sind Eingriffe unerwünscht.



> Mein Rechner soll in Zukunft über die DLan Geräte von TP-Link WA-850re  (mit bis zu 300Mbit/s) wireless mit dem Netzwerk verbunden werden.



tja, da kannst du faste jeden Router nehmen, da der TP-Link Repeater mit max. 150mbit brutto limitiert. Eine 7390 ist komplett oversized und wie gesagt, da ist die 7490 die bessere Option ohne wesentlichen Preisunterschied.


----------



## Snaker83 (3. April 2014)

W111 schrieb:


> Wifi Clients sind deine Geräte auf Empfangsseite, wie z. B. Notebooks, Rechner mit Wlan Karten/ USB Sticks ggfs. Geräte wie TV, Konsolen etc. die via Client Bridge (loggt sich ins Wlan ein und bedient den integrierten switch) indirekt im Wlan hängen aber per Lan bedient werden.
> 
> Was du brauchst sind dann Wlan Karten die 802.11ac unterstützen z. B. ASUS PCE-AC68, PCIe x1 oder Intel Wireless-AC 7260 oder zumindest 802.11a/n (2.4/5GHz) mit mindestens zwei, besser drei Datenströmen (pro Datenstrom 150mbit im 802.11a/n max. 3x 150mbit =450mbit) wie z. B. Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300.
> 
> ...


 
Guten Abend,

ich komme nochmal auf deinen Beitrag zurück. Wenn ich

a) den Asus Router wähle (ASUS RT-AC68U (90IG00C0-BM3000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)
b) für meinen PC die Asus PCI Karte (ASUS PCE-AC68, PCIe x1 (90IG00R0-BM0G00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)
c) was würdest du mir dann anstelle der TP Link Repeaters 850er empfehlen damit der "Datentransfer" von folgenden Geräten (Playstation 3, AVR Denon X 1000, Kathrein UFS 910) mit einem möglichst hohen Datentransferrate im Heimnetz transferriert werden kann? Wie bereits gesagt kann ich die oben genannten Geräte nur via WLAN, DLAN oder Powerlan ins Heimnetzwerk einbinden. Eine LAN Verbindung ist logistich leider nicht machbar.


----------



## W111 (4. April 2014)

Eine Skizze mit den Standorten relativ zum Router (aktuell Fritzbox 7113) wäre hilfreich, damit man ungefähr beurteilen kann, welche Hindernisse für Wlan zu erwarten sind.

Erst dann kann man abschätzen wie weit Asus RT-AC68U und PCE-AC68 x1 relativ zueinander stehen und was man ungefähr erwarten kann. Hohe Datentranferraten untereinander im Bereich 30 bis 50MB/s (300mbit netto, 802.11ac) sind aber für deine Geräte kaum möglich, da kein NAS/Server vorhanden ist und die anderen Geräte (Notebook, PS3, Denon, Kathrein) maximal über Fast Ethernet (100mbit) verfügen. 

Dein Repeater reduziert das Wlan Niveau auf max. 150mbit brutto, mehr als 50mbit netto kommen damit sicherlich nicht rüber, daher gäbe es noch die Option einer Client Bridge für Playstation 3, AVR Denon X 1000, Kathrein UFS 910, denn diese Geräte haben alle nur eine 100mbit Lan Schnittstelle.

Tauscht man nun den Repeater gegen eine Client Bridge mit integriertem vier-Port switch, kann man alle diese Geräte via Lan an die Bridge anschließen und die Bridge loggt sich als Client ins vorhandene Wlan eines performanten Routers ein. Hierbei hätte man die Möglichkeit das 2.4GHz Band zu nutzen, damit bleiben den 802.11 a/n/ac Clients maximale Datentransferraten.

Grundvoraussetzung ist natürlich erst mal eine Skizze der Infrastruktur mit Angaben zu Wänden, Stockwerken und ca. ~ Entfernungen.


----------



## Snaker83 (4. April 2014)

Guten Morgen, 

vielen Dank für deine guten Ratschläge und Empfehlungen. Ich habe mal eine grobe Skizze unserer Maisonette Wohung angefertigt. Das Obergeschoss (=Mein Bereich) ist praktisch ein großer Raum der durch keinerlei Trennwände abgetrennt ist. Alles weitere ist denke ich aus der Skizee zu entnehmen.

Ich freue mich auf weitere Ratschäge.

Herzliche Grüße


----------



## W111 (4. April 2014)

Ahhhaa 

Nun wird erst mal klar wie sich ein Bedarfsprofil überhaupt beschreiben lässt.

Was ich an dieser Stelle schreibe ist mein Grundverständnis auf Basis deiner Skizze.

UG: Untergeschoss
OG: Studiowohnbereich ohne bauliche Trennwände

UG und OG sind lediglich durch eine Bodenplatte (Beton) getrennt.
Der Studiowohnbereich ist etwas nach rechts versetzt, da sich links die Dachschräge befindet? 
Die Fritzbox 7113 steht "links" (unabhängig der Himmelsrichtung Ost, West, Süd, Nord)
Direkt darüber, leicht rechts versetzt aufgrund des Dachschrägenwinkels, steht dein PC, die Deckenhöhe UG dürfte normal sein und ca. 2.50m sein, daher wäre reine Luftlinie an der Außenwand bis zu deinem PC ca. 3-4m?

*Zielsetzung:*

performantes Heimnetzwerk im OG, deine Freundin muss nicht Bestandteil von Performance sein, es reicht die Möglichkeit deiner Freundin ab und an ein paar MP3, Word Docs, PDFs runterzuschieben (oder sie zieht vom OG) und hat die Möglichkeit mal ein Movie zu streamen.


----------



## Snaker83 (4. April 2014)

Hey!   Ja perfekt zusammengefasst. Genau sind etwa 4 Meter von der fritzbox bis zu meinem PC. Der Studiobereich hat eine dachschräge links und rechts.

Den PC meiner Freundin würde ich mal auf prio b setzen, ihr ist es egal Hauptsache sie kommt ins netz 

Im Wohnzimmerbereich habe ich noch eine kathi vergessen, dort steht nämlich auch noch ein TV. Die kathi muss also auch noch mit dem Netzwerk verbunden werden.

Ein weiteres Ziel ist es noch, dass ich auch schonmal gerne auf dem Balkon mit meinem Lap sitze und via webcontroll auf meine kathi zugreife und so das TV Bild auf den Lap streame... Das geht bisher ruckelfrei nur, wenn ich die kathi per LAN Kabel an die fritzbox Klemme. Sobald ein Repeater an der kathi hängt, ruckelt der Stream am lapi.


----------



## W111 (4. April 2014)

Snaker83 schrieb:


> Den PC meiner Freundin würde ich mal auf prio b setzen, ihr ist es egal Hauptsache sie kommt ins netz



Deine Freundin bleibt im Heimnetzwerk und Internet unverändert, sie wird nichts merken von Änderungen im OG. Sie wird ja zurzeit entweder via Lan oder Wlan an der Fritzbox 7113 hängen. Diese bleibt bestehen, und agiert lediglich als Internet Gateway, da du "nur" DSL 16k hast und sie dafür uneingeschränkt geeignet ist und genau diesen Service in dein Heimnetzwerk einspeisen soll. Mehr wird sie auch nicht leisten müssen als das Internet bereitstellen.

Wie ist der Kathrein im UG Wohnzimmer zurzeit angebunden? noch gar nicht oder via Lan/ Wlan temporär?

Mit einem Repeater wirst du wenig erreichen, eher ist eine Client Bridge für den Kathrein im UG Wohnzimmer geeignet, da Kabel nicht verfügbar oder lästig ist? Da kann dann aber auch die 7113 zum Flaschenhals werden und die Client Bridge ausbremsen so wie du das auch beschreibst.

Ergo dürfte die 7113 tatsächlich ersetzt werden müssen, da du ja auch auf dem Balkon im Wohnzimmer UG noch Notebooks verwenden möchtest.

Hier hast du die Option für eine Fritzbox 7490 (diese bietet dir aktuell alle Features inkl. Wlan 802.11ac) oder eine Fritzbox 3272, ohne Telefon Features, ohne Wlan 802.11ac, was du aber auch nicht brauchst, da nur der Kathrein im Wohnzimmer UG die 7113 unbrauchbar macht.

Damit wäre das UG Wohnzimmer für den Bereich feudal bis notwendig abgedeckt. Was du kaufst ist deinem Budget geschuldet, wobei die 7490 die Option *Wlan Balkon* besser abdeckt und nur du wissen kannst wie häufig das vorkommt.

Das wäre das UG, danach gehts an das OG. Hier wird keine Kabelverbindung verfügbar sein, oder?

Daher muss das Internet und das Heimnetzwerk via Client Bridge ins OG Studiowohnung erweitert werden.


----------



## Snaker83 (4. April 2014)

W111 schrieb:


> Deine Freundin bleibt im Heimnetzwerk und Internet unverändert, sie wird nichts merken von Änderungen im OG. Sie wird ja zurzeit entweder via Lan oder Wlan an der Fritzbox 7113 hängen. Diese bleibt bestehen, und agiert lediglich als Internet Gateway, da du "nur" DSL 16k hast und sie dafür uneingeschränkt geeignet ist und genau diesen Service in dein Heimnetzwerk einspeisen soll. Mehr wird sie auch nicht leisten müssen als das Internet bereitstellen.



Sie hängt derzeit auch via WLAN an der Fritzbox 7113



W111 schrieb:


> Wie ist der Kathrein im UG Wohnzimmer zurzeit angebunden? noch gar nicht oder via Lan/ Wlan temporär?



Die Kathi im Wohzimmer ich auch über einen TP-Link accesspoint ans WLAN angeschlossen. Hier benutze ich für eigentlich alle meine Geräte (2x kathi, Denon X-1000, Ps3) den TP-Link Access-Point WA501G
(wie z.B. der hier TP-Link TL-WA501G | eBay)



W111 schrieb:


> Mit einem Repeater wirst du wenig erreichen, eher ist eine Client Bridge für den Kathrein im UG Wohnzimmer geeignet, da Kabel nicht verfügbar oder lästig ist? Da kann dann aber auch die 7113 zum Flaschenhals werden und die Client Bridge ausbremsen so wie du das auch beschreibst.



Ja ich kann leider keinerlei Kabel verlegen, da meine Freundin mir dann aufs Dach steigt 



W111 schrieb:


> Ergo dürfte die 7113 tatsächlich ersetzt werden müssen, da du ja auch auf dem Balkon im Wohnzimmer UG noch Notebooks verwenden möchtest.



Ja das wäre die Optimal Lösung 



W111 schrieb:


> Hier hast du die Option für eine Fritzbox 7490 (diese bietet dir aktuell alle Features inkl. Wlan 802.11ac) oder eine Fritzbox 3272, ohne Telefon Features, ohne Wlan 802.11ac, was du aber auch nicht brauchst, da nur der Kathrein im Wohnzimmer UG die 7113 unbrauchbar macht.



Was meinst Du mit "der Kathrein im Wohnzimmer UG welche die Fritzbox 7113 unbrauchbar macht" ?



W111 schrieb:


> Damit wäre das UG Wohnzimmer für den Bereich feudal bis notwendig abgedeckt. Was du kaufst ist deinem Budget geschuldet, wobei die 7490 die Option *Wlan Balkon* besser abdeckt und nur du wissen kannst wie häufig das vorkommt.



Also wenn schönes Wetter ist, will ich nach Möglichkeit schon raus, besonders wenn ich an die Fussball WM denke, ist es schöner auf dem Balkon als oben untern warmen Dach die Spiele zu geniessen. Du hattest auch mal eine lösung preferiert die da hies: Performance AC-Router (z.b. der Asus) mit vorgeschalteter alter Fritzbox 7113... Bringt das bei meine Wohnung nicht mehr Leistung als die Fritzbox 7490 zu einem sogar günstigeren Preis ?



W111 schrieb:


> Das wäre das UG, danach gehts an das OG. Hier wird keine Kabelverbindung verfügbar sein, oder?



ja leider das gleiche Dilema wie unten, Kabel sind nicht erwünscht 



W111 schrieb:


> Daher muss das Internet und das Heimnetzwerk via Client Bridge ins OG Studiowohnung erweitert werden.



Ok, gibt es die von dir empfohlene Client Bridge (Netgear WNCE2001, LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) auch mit z.B. 4 LAN Anschlüssen ?

LG und DANKE!!!


----------



## W111 (4. April 2014)

*UG*
Für den Kathrein im UG kannst du eine _client bridge_ mit einem  Lan Port verwenden, da gibt es reichlich Auswahl, du kannst aber mal prüfen  ob der TP-Link Repeater mit dem Lan Port nicht auch als _client bridge_  konfigurierbar ist. Die Verbindung erfolgt via Wlan mit Fritzbox 7113  respektive dem Ersatz für die 7113, als da die AVM Palette zur Verfügung  stünde.
Als Ersatz für die 7113 brauchst du einen Router mit integriertem DSL Modem und mindestens Wlan mit 802.11 a//g/n, natürlich kannst du hier mehr investieren und direkt die Fritzbox 7490 wählen, denn über kurz oder lang werden eh alle Provider auf VOIP umstellen und so stellst du die Telefonfeatures sicher.*
OG:*_
Client Bridges_ mit vier Lan Anschlüssen gibt es in verschiedenen Varianten, unauffällig wäre diese Variante ohne Antennen mit 2.4GHz oder 5GHz: Buffalo AirStation Nfiniti WLI-TX4-AG300N, 4x LAN
Das wäre eine Option für das OG dort wo Notebook, PS3, Denon, Kathrein positioniert sind (eine _client bridge_ für drei Geräte).

Da kein Kabel vom UG ins OG führt und das auch keine Option ist, bleibt nur die Option über Powerlan (Steckdosenverbundung) oder _client bridge_ (diese holt sich das Internetsignal über Wlan und bedient den Router/ AP im OG) und ein performanter Router/Access Point im OG.

Allerdings kannst du die 802.11ac Leistung kaum nutzen, da du keinerlei Clients hast, was aber zukünftig sein könnte.


----------



## Snaker83 (4. April 2014)

zu UG

Ich glaube meine TP-Links D(TL-WA 501G) laufen sogar schon im Client-Modus. Hab mal einen Screen bzgl. der Wireless Mode Settings gemacht (siehe Anhang). Passen die Einstellungen so ? Soll ich dann das UG mit dem TP-Links gerät so belassen ?

zu OG

Ok dann wäre die Buffalo Station praktisch für die Kathi oben, den Denon Receiver und die Playsi. Mit der Buffalo Station hätte ich dann doch alle Geräte ins Netzwerk eingebunden oder? Kann nämlich deinen letzten Satz nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wieso brauch ich dann noch Powerlan oder Client Bridge wenn ich die Buffalo Station nutze ? oder wäre das eine weitere Variante? sorry ist mir noch nich ganz klar

Zurzeit hängen die 

A) Kathi oben
B) Playsi
C) Denon 

je einzelen an einem TL-WA 501G. All diese Geräte sind gleich konfiguriert wie auch der TP-Link im UG (siehe Bild auch Anhang). Zusammenengefasst würde ich mich dann von derzeit 50 mbit/s (TL WA501G)auf 300 mbit/s (was die Buffalo Station schafft) verbessern ? Somit sollte dann auch das HD Streaming im Netzwerk ruckelfrei laufen ?


----------



## W111 (4. April 2014)

Dein screen zeigt, dass die TP-Link Teile W501G als Client Bridge laufen. Soweit die Performance ausreicht kannst du das so lassen.



> Mit der Buffalo Station hätte ich dann doch alle Geräte ins Netzwerk  eingebunden oder?


genauso ist es 



> Zurzeit hängen die
> 
> A) Kathi oben
> B) Playsi
> ...


und du sparst dir 3x TL-WA 501G, immerhin ~28€ Strom pro Jahr. (3x ~4Wx24x365)



> Kann nämlich deinen letzten Satz nicht ganz  nachvollziehen, wieso brauch ich dann noch Powerlan oder Client Bridge  wenn ich die Buffalo Station nutze ?


 du brauchst es nicht dein Eröffnungsbeitrag handelte jedoch von hohen Datentransferraten, daher dieser Zusatz mit einem AP im OG (den man natürlich dann via _client bridge/ PowerLan_ ins Heimnetzwerk integrieren müsste mangels Kabeln)  das ist aber nur eine "kann"-Option.


du bekommst zurzeit bereits eine Verbindung vom OG in das UG zur 7113 jedoch mit maximal 54mbit brutto abzgl. overhead und sonst. Verluste durch Entfernung und bauliche Hindernisse. Deine bauliche Infrastruktur scheint jedoch "wlan-freundlich" und die Client Bridge von Buffalo sollte sich zu einer Fritzbox 7490 unten im UG verbinden; was dort final ankommt hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab, jedoch stehen *nicht 54mbit* (7113) für alle Clients zur Verfügung *sondern 300mbit* und dies wahlweise/simultan im 5GHz Band bis 1300mbit (ohne Störung nachbar Wlans) oder 2.4GHz Band bis 450mbit. Würde die Buffalo Bridge im 5 GHz Band arbeiten, würde sie die gesamten 300mbit für sich verwenden können ohne Einfuss auf die SSID im 2.4GHz Band. Wlan ist ein shared medium. Alternativ gäbe es noch die Option eine noch leistungsfähigere client bridge zu verwenden TRENDnet TEW-680MB.

 Zurzeit sendet bei dir die 7113 mit 54mbit brutto, diese Bandbreite *teilen sich alle Clients* und daran wird auch das streaming scheitern, denn du hast ja unter *idealen Bedingungen* nur 54mbit brutto = 25-30mbit netto = ~3MB/s möglicher Datentransfer verteilt auf alle Wifi Clients (4x TL-WA 501G, Notebook, Smartphone etc.). Ideale Bedingungen liegen aber fast nie vor!


Ausgehend davon, dass du oben im OG hohe Leistung möchtest, kannst du dir natürlich Powerlan sparen, du hast ja noch 3xTL-WA 501G übrig und kannst, falls notwendig, einen TL-WA 501G später dazu verwenden einen zusätzlichen Access Point im OG später einzubinden. Die bridge muss ja nur dein DSL 16K anbinden.


----------



## Snaker83 (5. April 2014)

W111 schrieb:


> Dein screen zeigt, dass die TP-Link Teile W501G als Client Bridge laufen. Soweit die Performance ausreicht kannst du das so lassen.
> 
> genauso ist es
> 
> und du sparst dir 3x TL-WA 501G, immerhin ~28€ Strom pro Jahr. (3x ~4Wx24x365)



Alles klar, verstanden, im UG also an der kathi meiner Freunding hängt ja auch noch ein TL-WA 501 G. Dies kann ich ja so belassen wenn die Perfomance passt. Frage hierzu: Ich habe ja auch noch die 300 mbit/s Repeater ( TL-WA850RE) welche man in eine Steckdose steckt und das WLAN Signal "abfangen". Wäre dieser Repeater nicht besser als das als Client bridge konfigurierte Gerät TL-WA 501G ?  Immerhin unterstütz der TL-WA 501 G nur 50 mbit/s der TL-WA850RE jedoch 300 mbit/s.



W111 schrieb:


> du brauchst es nicht dein Eröffnungsbeitrag handelte jedoch von hohen Datentransferraten, daher dieser Zusatz mit einem AP im OG (den man natürlich dann via _client bridge/ PowerLan_ ins Heimnetzwerk integrieren müsste mangels Kabeln)  das ist aber nur eine "kann"-Option.



Ok, dann würde ich das mal im Hinterkopf behalten.



W111 schrieb:


> du bekommst zurzeit bereits eine Verbindung vom OG in das UG zur 7113 jedoch mit maximal 54mbit brutto abzgl. overhead und sonst. Verluste durch Entfernung und bauliche Hindernisse. Deine bauliche Infrastruktur scheint jedoch "wlan-freundlich" und die Client Bridge von Buffalo sollte sich zu einer Fritzbox 7490 unten im UG verbinden; was dort final ankommt hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab, jedoch stehen *nicht 54mbit* (7113) für alle Clients zur Verfügung *sondern 300mbit* und dies wahlweise/simultan im 5GHz Band bis 1300mbit (ohne Störung nachbar Wlans) oder 2.4GHz Band bis 450mbit. Würde die Buffalo Bridge im 5 GHz Band arbeiten, würde sie die gesamten 300mbit für sich verwenden können ohne Einfuss auf die SSID im 2.4GHz Band. Wlan ist ein shared medium. Alternativ gäbe es noch die Option eine noch leistungsfähigere client bridge zu verwenden TRENDnet TEW-680MB.



Perfekt, dann würde ich doch gleich die leistungsfähigere Client Bridge kaufen. Entscheidend die Client Bridge eigentlich eigenständig in welchen GHZ Band sie arbeitet? Oder kann man da nachhelfen und Ihr sagen " bitte arbeite im 5 GHz Band" ... ?



W111 schrieb:


> Zurzeit sendet bei dir die 7113 mit 54mbit brutto, diese Bandbreite *teilen sich alle Clients* und daran wird auch das streaming scheitern, denn du hast ja unter *idealen Bedingungen* nur 54mbit brutto = 25-30mbit netto = ~3MB/s möglicher Datentransfer verteilt auf alle Wifi Clients (4x TL-WA 501G, Notebook, Smartphone etc.). Ideale Bedingungen liegen aber fast nie vor!



Ok, soweit auch klar, vielen Dank 



W111 schrieb:


> Ausgehend davon, dass du oben im OG hohe Leistung möchtest, kannst du dir natürlich Powerlan sparen, du hast ja noch 3xTL-WA 501G übrig und kannst, falls notwendig, einen TL-WA 501G später dazu verwenden einen zusätzlichen Access Point im OG später einzubinden. Die bridge muss ja nur dein DSL 16K anbinden.


 
D.h. wenn ich nochmal ein zusätzliches Gerät in meinem OG ins Heimnetz einbinden möchte, geht dies über die Buffalo bzw.Trendnet Station ja nicht (da nur 4 Lan Anschlüsse), aber ich kann das dann über einen der frei gewordenen TL-WA 501 G geräte machen ?

LG


----------



## W111 (5. April 2014)

> Wäre dieser Repeater nicht besser als das als Client bridge  konfigurierte Gerät TL-WA 501G ?  Immerhin unterstütz der TL-WA 501 G  nur 50 mbit/s der *TL-WA850RE jedoch 300 mbit/s.*


soweit er den _client bridge_ Modus kann, wäre das natürlich besser, wobei im Handbuch nur zwei Modi angegeben sind, einmal mit und einmal ohne WDS. Prüfe das trotzdem mal.



> Entscheided die Client Bridge eigentlich eigenständig in welchen GHZ  Band sie arbeitet? Oder kann man da nachhelfen und Ihr sagen " bitte  arbeite im 5 GHz Band" ... ?


das entscheidest du mit den Einstellungen, abhängig davon was du für eine bridge kaufst, es gibt "*entweder* 2.4GHz *oder* 5GHz" - Geräte sowie "2.4 und 5GHz *simultan*"
1. 2.4 GHz Band only
2. 5 GHz Band only
3. 2.4GHz und 5 GHz simultan, dann sind zwei verschiedene SSIDs (z. B. _*Snaker83*_ und *Snaker83-5G*) sichtbar, soweit die hardware der Clients 5 GHz kann.



> D.h. wenn ich nochmal ein zusätzliches Gerät in meinem OG ins Heimnetz  einbinden möchte, geht dies über die Buffalo bzw.Trendnet Station ja  nicht (da nur 4 Lan Anschlüsse)............


ein Lan Port ist ja noch frei, ein Gerät würde noch gehen oder einen kleinen switch daran.


----------



## Snaker83 (5. April 2014)

Hallöchen,

habe das Thema nun mal gerade mit meiner Freundin diskutiert.  Hintergrund: Über ebay kriegt man eine Fritzbox 7490 wenn man Glück ab 200 €. Darüberhinaus werden auch viele 1&1 sogenannte Homeserver 50.000 + angeboten. Diese sollen angeblich Baugleich mit der Fritzbox 7490 sein. Wenn ich nun hingehe und mir über 1&1 einen neuen DSL Anschluss (z.b 16.000er) hole, bekomme ich die Fritzbox 7490 kostenlos hinzu und zahle die gleiche monatliche Rate bzw. sogar noch 5 € weniger (wir zahlen zurzeit 35 € pro Monat, bei 1&1 würde der Anschluss 30 € kosten) als zurzeit bei der Telekom für unserere 16.000er Leitung. Leider müsste ich mich diesebzgülich aber noch 1 Jahr gedulden, da wir die Kündigungsfrist bei der Telekom gerade verpasst haben. Zu meinem Freude stellte sich aber heraus, dass meine Freundin immer Keller noch eine Fritzbox 7320 liegen hat. Dies ist zwar nicht so gut wie die 7390/7490 aber ich denke auf jedenfall besser als die derzeit genutze 7113. Laut meiner Freundin hat sie diese Fritzbox 7320 (nennt sich auch "Homeserver") aber damals nicht ans laufen gebracht und hat daraufhin den Vertrag bei 1&1 wieder gekündigt und zur Telekom gewechselt wo wir bis heute sind.

Im Anhang habe ich mal ein Bild angehängt was die Fritzbox 7320 unterstützt. Meine Idee ist nun, das ich versuche die 7320 ans laufen zu kriegen und mein Netzwerk wie von Dir beschrieben umstelle. Den TRENDnet TEW-680MB würde ich mir dann schnellstmöglich bestellen. In einem Jahr kann ich dann einen neuen Vertrag bei 1&1 abwickeln und so die 7490 kostenlos ergattern. Soweit die Theorie, Frage ist, ob das auch alles so in der Praxis funktioniert, ich denke aber schon das ich mich durch die 7320 etwa verbessern sollte, oder ? 

LG


----------



## Snaker83 (5. April 2014)

anbei noch das Bidl zur 7320


----------



## Snaker83 (5. April 2014)

2ter Versuch...


----------



## W111 (5. April 2014)

Die 7320 ist schon mal ein ordentlicher Schritt gegenüber einer 7113. Versuch mal das Teil zum laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## Snaker83 (5. April 2014)

Sodelle, habe es jetzt tatschlich geschafft die Fritzbox 7320 ans Laufen zu kriegen  

Ich habe die Geräte nun wie folgt eingebunden. Im Anhang habe ich ein Bild hinzugefügt. 

Unsicher bin ich mir noch bei den TP-Link Geräten (850er  & 750er). Du meintest wenn die Dinger denn Client Bridge Modus unterstützen wäre es Ok  und damit besser diese zu verwenden als die TL-WA 501G. Woran erkenne ich ob der Client Modus unterstütz wird oder nicht?

Anbei die Auflistung der Geräte:

Kathi Chris (OG): Anbindung über TP Link 850er  an Fritzbox 7320
Kathi Hanna (UG): Anbindung über TP Link 750er an Fritzbox 7320
Denon Receiver: zur zeit gar nicht
PS3: zur zeit gar nicht

=> Für meine Kathi, den Denon Receiver und die PS3 würde ich mir TRENDnet TEW-680MB bestellen. An hannas Kathi (UG) würde ich dann entweder den 750er oder denn dann bald freien 850er anschliessen. Es sei denn du hast dagegen bedenken. Hätte ja jetzt noch einige frei TL-WA501G Geräte 

PC: noch über so nen lahmen 54 mbit/s WLAN Stick => muss ich mir dringend einen schnelleren besorgen (bzw. die Karte die du empfohlen hast => ASUS PCE-AC68, PCIe x1 (90IG00R0-BM0G00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland)

LG


----------



## W111 (5. April 2014)

Ok, dann hast du ab jetzt 300mbit im 2.4GHz Band verfügbar.   (die 7113 als Notfall Gerät--> Keller)

Soweit gelesen habe ich nur folgendes statement gefunden:



> Two operation modes are supported here, including *Range Extender mode 1*, and *Range Extender mode 2*. The only difference between these two modes is that *Range Extender mode 1 has WDS disabled* while Range Extender mode 2 has WDS enabled.


keine Ahnung wie man das interpretieren (WDS ist nicht standardisiert) soll aber ich vermute TP-Link meint damit den *Universal Repeater Mode als Client*, dieser benötigt kein WDS seitens der Basisstation. Ich vermute als reine *client bridge* laufen die Teile nicht, kann mich aber wohl irren, denn die Handbücher aus China glänzen ja nicht durch Vollständigkeit und gute Übersetzungen eher wird die Semantik gefoltert. 

Unabhängig davon könntest du nun sicherstellen, dass in der Fritzbox die *erweiterte Ansicht* gesetzt ist und das *Häkchen in der checkbox bei 300mbit* gesetzt ist, damit ist die Kanalbündelung aktiv und einer der beiden TP-Link 750/850 sollte nun oben am TV angeklemmt werden (Lan) um zu prüfen inwieweit das Streamen stabiler/besser ist. Das gibt auch Aufschluss darüber ob sich die Signalqualität verbessert hat.

Falls möglich, lade dir bitte mal inSSIDer und prüfe wie hoch die Amplitude der Fritzbox 7320 im OG ist.


----------



## Snaker83 (5. April 2014)

W111 schrieb:


> Ok, dann hast du ab jetzt 300mbit im 2.4GHz Band verfügbar.   (die 7113 als Notfall Gerät--> Keller)
> 
> Soweit gelesen habe ich nur folgendes statement gefunden:
> 
> keine Ahnung wie man das interpretieren (WDS ist nicht standardisiert) soll aber ich vermute TP-Link meint damit den *Universal Repeater Mode als Client*, dieser benötigt kein WDS seitens der Basisstation. Ich vermute als reine *client bridge* laufen die Teile nicht, kann mich aber wohl irren, denn die Handbücher aus China glänzen ja nicht durch Vollständigkeit und gute Übersetzungen eher wird die Semantik gefoltert.


 
Ja es stimmt man kann zwischen Range Extender mode 1 und 2 wechseln (siehe Bild), darüberhinaus habe ich nix bzgl. eines Client-modus gefunden, von daher bin ich auch der Meinung das ein reiner Client modus nicht unterstütz wird. Ist das dann ein gravierender Nachteil das man die 750&850er nicht als Client einsetzen kann im Vergleich zum TL-WA501G ? Weiß auch nicht so genau wo der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen dem Client ( TL WA 501G) und dem Repeater ( 750&850er) liegt.



W111 schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon könntest du nun sicherstellen, dass in der Fritzbox die *erweiterte Ansicht* gesetzt ist und das *Häkchen in der checkbox bei 300mbit* gesetzt ist, damit ist die Kanalbündelung aktiv und einer der beiden TP-Link 750/850 sollte nun oben am TV angeklemmt werden (Lan) um zu prüfen inwieweit das Streamen stabiler/besser ist. Das gibt auch Aufschluss darüber ob sich die Signalqualität verbessert hat.
> 
> Falls möglich, lade dir bitte mal inSSIDer und prüfe wie hoch die Amplitude der Fritzbox 7320 im OG ist.



Habe mal auf Ansicht "Erweitert" umgestellt. Bisher habe ich aber noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden ein *"Häckchen bei der Ckeckbox 300 mbit/s"* zu setzen. Evtl. hast Du noch eine Idee wo ich das finden kann?

Lade mir gerade "inSSIDer" ...poste gleich mal die Ergebnisse.

Aufgefallen ist mir, das relativ viel Betrieb auf dem Funkkanal 11 ist (siehe Bild). Evt. macht es Sinn dies umzustellen ?


----------



## W111 (5. April 2014)

das *"Häckchen bei der Ckeckbox 300 mbit/s" *müsste im Wlan Register(Tab) sein*.

*


> Aufgefallen ist mir, das relativ viel Betrieb auf dem Funkkanal 11 ist (siehe Bild). Evt. macht es Sinn dies umzustellen ?


das bist du und deine Repeater


----------



## Snaker83 (5. April 2014)

Anbei die Messung der WLAN Netze.. bei der Analayse musst Du mir aber helfen...das blick ich noch nicht ganz


----------



## W111 (5. April 2014)

Zurzeit arbeiten drei Geräte auf Kanal 11, alle verwenden die SSID *Fritz!Box Fon Wlan 7320*. Das müssten deine Fritzbox 7320 und die beiden Repeater sein, die Hersteller kann man nur noch an der MAC Adresse ableiten, die kann ich nicht sehen, ist aber auch nicht notwendig.

Wo stehst du gerade im Moment als du den screen gemacht hast? OG?


----------



## Snaker83 (5. April 2014)

Drei Geräte sind von mir, anhand der MAC Addy konnte ich die zweifelsfrei identifzieren

1. Fritzbox 7320
2. TP Link Repeater 850
3. TP Link Repeater 750

Ich sehe auf dem Bild sogar noch ein viertes Gerät welches auf Kanal 11 arbeitetet, dies ist aber nicht von mir, vermutlich vom Nachbar.

Den Screen habe ich von meinem PC - also im OG - gemacht.

Anbei ein aktueller Screen


----------



## Snaker83 (5. April 2014)

PS: habe jetzt alle Tabs unter dem Reiter WLAN durchgeforstet. Leider scheint die 7320 die Funktion "Checkbox 300 Mbit/s" nicht zu haben.... passen die Einstellungen im Funkkananl auf Automatisch so ? oder kann man auf "manuel" mehr herauskitzeln ?


----------



## Snaker83 (5. April 2014)

anbei noch der Screen


----------



## Snaker83 (5. April 2014)

2ter Versuch...


----------



## Snaker83 (5. April 2014)

3.ter Versuch...


----------



## W111 (5. April 2014)

Das passt soweit alles, die Geräte sind von dir. Die Geräte mit der SSID _*Wlan-406C85*_, _*Wlan 081A95, Wlan A5A605*_ sind Router des Herstellers _*Arcadyan Technology Corporation*_, ergo  Router (Speedport) der Telekom aus der Nachbarschaft. Deine Repeater arbeiten systemimmanent auch auf Kanal 11 (wie die Basisstation Fritzbox 7320), so ist das mit Repeatern. Genau das raubt dir Bandbreite.

Soweit die screens aus dem OG sind, liegst du mit einer Amplitude von ~60 dBm eigentlich sehr gut. (-20dBm bis - 15dBm wären Idealbedingungen), dein Gebäude hat neuere Bausubstanz.

Wie siehts denn aus mit dem Empfang und streaming über einen TP-Link 750/850 am TV oben im OG ( der bisherige Problembereich mit Rucklern)? Lagged das weiterhin?


----------



## Snaker83 (5. April 2014)

Ja es laggt weiterhin wenn ich über meinen Lapi auf die Kathi zugreife die via TP-Link 850 ins Netzwerk eingebunden ist, besonderes bei HD Inhalten. Ich würde sagen das es einen Ticken besser ist, aber komplett ruckelfrei ist es noch nicht. Die SD Sender laufen flüssiger, das war aber auch schon vorher der Fall. SD kann man schauen, HD noch nicht.

Der nächste Schritt wäre dann der Einsatz der TRENDnet TEW-680MB Station...damit sollte es dann noch etwas flüssiger laufen, oder?


----------



## Snaker83 (5. April 2014)

Grad ist mir noch aufgefallen,

das sich einige Geräte nicht direkt über die Fritzbox 7320 ins WLAN einloggen sondern dies anscheind über die 750/850er machen.

Im Detail:

a) Mein Tab geht über das 750er TP Link => Fraglich ? wäre es nicht besser direkt über die Fritzbox 7320 ?
b) Mein iphone geht über das 850er TP Link => Fraglich ? wäre es nicht besser direkt über die Fritzbox 7320 ?
c) Chris-Kathi geht über das 850er TP Link über LAN => so gewollt, passt also
d) Chris-Lapi, geht über das 850er TP Link => Fraglich ? wäre es nicht besser direkt über die Fritzbox 7320 ?

LG


----------



## W111 (5. April 2014)

Die Fritzboxen glänzen beim Wlan nicht unbedingt, das ist aber die Grundvoraussetzung damit eine Wlan Client Bridge ein qualitativ gutes Signal bekommt. Ich kann dir einen ruckelfreien Betrieb nicht garantieren aber ein Repeater ist für so ein Szenario nicht der Bringer, daher bin ich optimistisch, dass sich dahingehend Besserung einstellt.

Mit Repeatern erfolgt kein _roaming_, sprich die Wifi Clients Tab, iPhone etc. suchen sich nicht das stärkste Signal sondern hängen fest im Repeater, daher empfehle ich das Repeater Zeugs auch nur im äußersten Notfall. In einer Infrastruktur mit Access Points würden sich die Geräte via roaming immer zum besten = stärksten Sender verbinden, sprich, du läufst durch dein Haus und das iPhone wechselt ohne dass du es merkst zur besten "Funkzelle" = AP, ein Repeater kann das in der Regel nicht gewährleisten.

Du musst dich jetzt erst mal mit den "individuellen" Gegebenheiten der neuen Infrastruktur vertraut machen, du wirst schnell merken wo es hakelt, ein wenig Geduld ist angesagt.


----------



## Snaker83 (5. April 2014)

W111 schrieb:


> Die Fritzboxen glänzen beim Wlan nicht unbedingt, das ist aber die Grundvoraussetzung damit eine Wlan Client Bridge ein qualitativ gutes Signal bekommt. Ich kann dir einen ruckelfreien Betrieb nicht garantieren aber ein Repeater ist für so ein Szenario nicht der Bringer, daher bin ich optimistisch, dass sich dahingehend Besserung einstellt.
> 
> Mit Repeatern erfolgt kein _roaming_, sprich die Wifi Clients Tab, iPhone etc. suchen sich nicht das stärkste Signal sondern hängen fest im Repeater, daher empfehle ich das Repeater Zeugs auch nur im äußersten Notfall. In einer Infrastruktur mit Access Points würden sich die Geräte via roaming immer zum besten = stärksten Sender verbinden, sprich, du läufst durch dein Haus und das iPhone wechselt ohne dass du es merkst zur besten "Funkzelle" = AP, ein Repeater kann das in der Regel nicht gewährleisten.



Ja die Repeater sind ja jetzt auch nur die Lösung bis ich die Station von TRENDnet habe, ich glaube dann wird das ganze besser und die wifi-clients verbinden sich alle zur Fritzbox. Bzgl. der Kati im UG würdest Du mir dann auch empfhelen wieder das als client bridge konfigurierte gerät TL-WA501G einzusetzen ?


----------



## W111 (5. April 2014)

Der Kathrein im UG wäre mit einem TL-WA501G vermutlich ausreichend bedient, da er auf gleicher Ebene zur FB7320 positioniert ist und damit eigentlich zufriedenstellend laufen sollte, da gute Verbindungsvoraussetzungen vorliegen.


----------



## Snaker83 (6. April 2014)

Ok, thx dann stell ich das nochmal um.


Bzgl der Trendnet Station kann ich aber Prinzipiell nix falschmachen, Gel? Dann würde der tp link 850er - welcher zurzeit an der kathi im oh hängt - auch wieder ausscheiden.

Lg


----------



## W111 (6. April 2014)

bevor ich es vergesse, die Wlan PCIe Karte PCE-AC68, PCIe x1 aus deinem Beitrag #25 macht aktuell keinen Sinn, da kein entsprechender Router mit 802.11ac vorhanden ist und andere Geräte in deiner Infrastruktur in keinem Fall von dieser alleinigen Anbindung deines PC davon profitieren. Das Teil kostet immerhin 75€, die muss man nicht investieren.

Das war ganz am Anfang des threads und im Verlauf haben sich einige Punkte relativiert, ebenso wie ich direkt zu Beginn nach Telefon-features fragte, dazu aber keine Info kam 



> Bzgl der Trendnet Station kann ich aber Prinzipiell nix falschmachen,  Gel? Dann würde der tp link 850er - welcher zurzeit an der kathi im oh  hängt - auch wieder ausscheiden.


Die Trendnet Bridge basiert auf drei Datenströmen und Dual Band, jedoch kein simultanes Dual Band, also entweder 2.4GHz oder 5GHz. Die 7320 kann aber nur 2.4GHz und bedient nur zwei Datenströme.

Hier gäbe es dann auch eine günstigere Variante mit 2.4GHz, 4x Lan Ports und ggfs. auch zwei externen Antennen, da ich mir immer noch nicht sicher bin, wie gut die 7320 unten aus dem UG in das Studio im OG funkt.

*im Obergeschoss (Studiowohnbereich)*
Du könntest an diesem Ort mal einen TP-link 501G nehmen, alle Repeater ausschalten und mit einem Lankabel den TP-Link 501G mit einem Notebook verbinden (beim Notebook Wlan off schalten). Dann machst du einen Download zusätzlich könntest du einen USB Stick an die 7320 anklemmen und ziehst über den TP-Link 501G der per Lan am Notebook hängt ein paar MP3/MP4 Dateien und schaust was der maximale Wert in MB/s ist, sollte das stabil bei ~3MB/s liegen wäre das eine wichtige Info für die Auswahl einer Bridge.


----------



## Snaker83 (6. April 2014)

W111 schrieb:


> bevor ich es vergesse, die Wlan PCIe Karte PCE-AC68, PCIe x1 aus deinem Beitrag #25 macht aktuell keinen Sinn, da kein entsprechender Router mit 802.11ac vorhanden ist und andere Geräte in deiner Infrastruktur in keinem Fall von dieser alleinigen Anbindung deines PC davon profitieren. Das Teil kostet immerhin 75€, die muss man nicht investieren.



Ok danke für den Tipp, was wäre dann eine besser geeignete Karte zur momentanen Infrastruktur ?

Das war ganz am Anfang des threads und im Verlauf haben sich einige Punkte relativiert, ebenso wie ich direkt zu Beginn nach Telefon-features fragte, dazu aber keine Info kam 



W111 schrieb:


> Die Trendnet Bridge basiert auf drei Datenströmen und Dual Band, jedoch kein simultanes Dual Band, also entweder 2.4GHz oder 5GHz. Die 7320 kann aber nur 2.4GHz und bedient nur zwei Datenströme.
> 
> Hier gäbe es dann auch eine günstigere Variante mit 2.4GHz, 4x Lan Ports und ggfs. auch zwei externen Antennen, da ich mir immer noch nicht sicher bin, wie gut die 7320 unten aus dem UG in das Studio im OG funkt.
> 
> ...


 
Habe deinen Ratschlag nun mal in die Tat umgesetzt und beide Repeater (750&850) abgeklemmt und den TP-Link 501G via LAN mit meinem Notebook verbunden. Danach habe ich auf einen USB Stick ein paar Dateien geschoben und diesen USB Stick in die Fritzbox gesteckt. Anschliessend habe ich mich mit dem Lappi auf "FritzNas" verbunden und die Mp3 Datei (Größe 79 MB) heruntergeladen. Der Download scheint jedoch sehr "lahm" (bei ca. 1Mb/s) zu sein (siehe Bild). Evtl liegt dies aber auch an dem eingesteckten USB Stick in der Fritzbox ? Kommst Du mit der Info bzgl. der Auswahl einer Bridge entscheidend weiter?


----------



## W111 (6. April 2014)

> Evtl liegt dies aber auch an dem eingesteckten USB Stick in der Fritzbox ?


Puuuh, 1MB/s ist tatsächlich lahm, kann aber durchaus auch am USB liegen.

wie siehts mit nem download aus dem Internet aus?

Linux Mint

scroll dort mal mittig bis zu deutschen Flaggen/ Hochschule Esslingen, kommst du beim download auf zumindest 1.5 bis 1.8MB/s ?

interessant wäre nun auch, wie hoch der Transfer ohne TP-Link 510G, also direkt via Wlan mit dem Notebook ist. Also FB7320 UG <--Wlan--> Notebook OG (USB/download)


----------



## Snaker83 (6. April 2014)

W111 schrieb:


> Puuuh, 1MB/s ist tatsächlich lahm, kann aber durchaus auch am USB liegen.
> 
> wie siehts mit nem download aus dem Internet aus?
> 
> ...


 
Habe mal zwei Messungen gemacht:

a) Über meinen PC (hängt an so einem 54 mbit/s Wlan Stick) komme ich noch nichtmal auf 1 mb/s

b) Über meinen Lappi (wo der TL WA501G dranhängt) komme ich auf ca. 1,4 mb/s, geht sogar teilweise bis auf 1,5 bis 1,6 Mb/s hoch


----------



## W111 (6. April 2014)

> Über meinen PC (hängt an so einem 54 mbit/s Wlan Stick) komme ich noch nichtmal auf 1 mb/s


das liegt am USB Stick, der hat keine Antennen, nur ein wenig Metamaterial Antennen.



> Über meinen Lappi (wo der TL WA501G dranhängt) komme ich auf ca. 1,4 mb/s, geht sogar teilweise bis auf 1,5 bis 1,6 Mb/s hoch


das sieht gut aus, da bei 16K DSL mehr als 2MB/s eh nicht drin sind

wie siehts mit dem Notebook ohne TP-Link 501G aus? soweit du im UG einen PC/Notebook direkt per Lan an der 7320 hast und dort eine Freigabe einrichtest und dann oben im OG via Wlan eine Datei transferierst?

P. S. an der Fritzbox 7320 ist bei der Verschlüsselung auch nur WPA2 CCMP/AES gesetzt, keine gemischte Verschlüsselung WPA/ WPA2, oder?



> Die Nutzung des Standards 802.11n – und somit die Verfügbarkeit
> hoher Übertragungsraten – ist nur möglich, wenn die
> WLAN-Verbindung mit dem Sicherheitsmechanismus WPA2
> (AES-CCMP) gesichert ist.



Quelle Seite 105 Handbuch FB7320


----------



## Snaker83 (6. April 2014)

W111 schrieb:


> das liegt am USB Stick, der hat keine Antennen, nur ein wenig Metamaterial Antennen.
> 
> das sieht gut aus, da bei 16K DSL mehr als 2MB/s eh nicht drin sind
> 
> wie siehts mit dem Notebook ohne TP-Link 501G aus? soweit du im UG einen PC/Notebook direkt per Lan an der 7320 hast und dort eine Freigabe einrichtest und dann oben im OG via Wlan eine Datei transferierst?


 
Ok, das teste ich mal



W111 schrieb:


> P. S. an der Fritzbox 7320 ist bei der Verschlüsselung auch nur WPA2 CCMP/AES gesetzt, keine gemischte Verschlüsselung WPA/ WPA2, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle Seite 105 Handbuch FB7320



Nein momentan gemischte Verschlüsselung WPA/WPA2


----------



## W111 (6. April 2014)

dann stell das auf WPA2 CCMP/ AES, gemischte Verschlüsselung kann zu einem fall back auf 802.11g Niveau führen, AVM schreibt das nicht umsonst in seine Handbücher.


----------



## Snaker83 (6. April 2014)

W111 schrieb:


> dann stell das auf WPA2 CCMP/ AES, gemischte Verschlüsselung kann zu einem fall back auf 802.11g Niveau führen, AVM schreibt das nicht umsonst in seine Handbücher.


 
Alles klar, habs in der Fritzbox umgestellt. Habe jetzt jedoch ein Problem mit der TP-Link WA 501G. Diese unterstützt ja nicht in allen Wireless Modes "WPA2". Bis eben hatte ich den Wireless Mode "Client" und unter "Wireless Security"  den Modus "WPA-PSK/WPA2-PSK". Mit diesen Einstellungen hat sich der TP-Link WA 501 G mit der Fritzbox via WLAN verbunden.

Nun bin ich mir bei den neuen Wirless und Security Einstellungen unsicher.

Welchen 

A) Wirelles Modus muss ich in dem TP-Link Gerät einstellen

und 

B) welche dazugehörigen Security Infos? vermutlich ja die WPA/WPA 2 ? mit "Radius Server" ist vermutlich die Fritzbox gemeint?


----------



## W111 (6. April 2014)

beim TP-Link einfach WPA2 mit AES (zweiter screen, rechts), mehr sollte da nicht drin stehen. Du hast keinen Radius Server.


----------



## Snaker83 (6. April 2014)

W111 schrieb:


> beim TP-Link einfach WPA2 mit AES (zweiter screen, rechts), mehr sollte da nicht drin stehen. Du hast keinen Radius Server.



Wenn ich das Feld "Radius Server" leer lasse meckert er immer "invalid Ip adress for Radius Server, Please input again"....


----------



## W111 (6. April 2014)

die anderen Felder müssen auch alle leer sein.

Hast du da was umgestellt? auf dem ersten Foto ist der Betriebsmodus Access Point gesetzt, nicht Client?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 in Beitrag #17 sieht der screen noch korrekt aus --> Client!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snaker83 (6. April 2014)

Das Problem ist, dass ich im Client Modus unter den Security settings nicht auf Wpa/Wpa2 stellen kann, das Feld ist dann nur grau hinterlegt und somit nicht auswählbar.

Im Accespoint Modus kann ich das wpa/wpa2 Feld auswählen.


----------



## W111 (6. April 2014)

ok, dann lass die TP-Link 501G Clients so wie sie sind und versuch mal mit deinem Notebook einen Datentransfer über Wlan direkt mit der 7320 (so wie in Beitrag #47 beschrieben, falls möglich). Dein Notebook ist aktuell das einzige Gerät was 802.11n unterstützt; es wäre wichtig zu wissen ob zwischen UG und OG mit 802.11n wenigstens 6 bis 8MB/s zustandekommen, das entspräche netto etwa ~50 bis ~70mbit.

Falls das nicht klappt, sendet die 7320 sehr träge (Wlan ist nicht der  Bringer bei diesen OEM Boxen) mangels Antennen, dann muss oben im OG  eine Bridge mit Antennen positioniert werden. Alterntaiv wäre es eine  Überlegung wert, im OG einen leistungsfähigen Router/ Access Point zu  stationieren (direkt bei deinem PC) und diesen mit einer Bridge von der  7320 mit I-net zu bedienen, denn damit hat man im Prinzip fast alle  Probleme gelöst. Im OG hat man dann richtig performantes Wlan fast ohne  Verluste (da keine Trennwände).

Wenn du später die Verschlüsselung in der 7320 wieder auf WPA + WPA2 zurücksetzt, funktionieren die TP-Link 501G wie bisher.

Da die TP-Link Clients im Client Bridge Mode kein WPA2 CCMP/ AES können,  sind sie alleine durch 802.11g 54mbit limitiert und reduzieren durch  die nicht-konforme 802.11n Verschlüsselung (WPA) das gesamte Wlan auf  ein niedriges Niveau. sie sind halt schon etliche Jahre alt und haben  technisch wenig Möglichkeiten.

Abhängig vom Ergebnis des Datentransfers vom Notebook im OG zur 7320 im UG würde ich an dieser Stelle, wäre es meine Heimnetzwerk-Baustelle folgende Eckpunkte erwägen.

*UG: Hauptwohnbereich*
Fritzbox 7320 + PC deiner Lebensgefährtin + Kathrein (hier könnte man eine TP-Link 750/850 verwenden, damit man die FB 7320 in WPA2 CCMP/AES belassen kann, da der TP-Link 501G das nicht kann)

*OG: Studiowohnbereich*
ein performanter Wlan Router/ Access Point mit einer Bridge für die Multimediageräte. Vorteil wäre hier dann eine günstige aber leistungsfähige Bridge für die Multimediageräte.

damit wäre der Bereich *UG* durch 7320 mit 802.11n 300mbit abgedeckt (ein Gerät) und der Bereich OG mit ggfs. 802.11 ac/n (zwei Geräte, Wlan Ap und Bridge), wobei hier das Wlan von OG und UG auch den Balkon/ Terassenbereich abdeckt.


----------



## Snaker83 (6. April 2014)

W111 schrieb:


> ok, dann lass die TP-Link 501G Clients so wie sie sind und versuch mal mit deinem Notebook einen Datentransfer über Wlan direkt mit der 7320 (so wie in Beitrag #47 beschrieben, falls möglich). Dein Notebook ist aktuell das einzige Gerät was 802.11n unterstützt; es wäre wichtig zu wissen ob zwischen UG und OG mit 802.11n wenigstens 6 bis 8MB/s zustandekommen, das entspräche netto etwa ~50 bis ~70mbit.
> 
> Falls das nicht klappt, sendet die 7320 sehr träge (Wlan ist nicht der  Bringer bei diesen OEM Boxen) mangels Antennen, dann muss oben im OG  eine Bridge mit Antennen positioniert werden. Alterntaiv wäre es eine  Überlegung wert, im OG einen leistungsfähigen Router/ Access Point zu  stationieren (direkt bei deinem PC) und diesen mit einer Bridge von der  7320 mit I-net zu bedienen, denn damit hat man im Prinzip fast alle  Probleme gelöst. Im OG hat man dann richtig performantes Wlan fast ohne  Verluste (da keine Trennwände).



Ok das klingt doch vielsprechend. Habe gerade mal die Tests durchgeführt. Folgendes Ergebnis ist bei rumgekommen. Ich habe übrigens wieder mit der großen Mp3 Datei getestet (79MB) die auf dem USB Stick - welcher in der Fritzbox steckt - getest. Ich hoffe das passt auch.

Test 1: Wenn ich die Datein über den Explorer/Netzwerk/Fritz-NAS/USB Stick(generic-FlashDisk-01) erreiche ich eine Übertragungsgeschwindigekeit von ca. 4,73 mb/s!

Test 2: Wenn ich die gleiche Datei jedoch über Firefox "fritz.box" und dann über Fritz!Nas herunterlade erreiche ich nur ca. 2,2 Mb/s! Aber auch schneller als vor der Umstellung auf WPA/WPA2. Verstehe jedoch nicht warum die Übtertragung über den Explorer fast doppelt so schnell ist.

=> Fazit: Beide Tests zeigen aber, dass die Datenübetragung durch die Umstellung der Verschlüsslung deutlich schneller geworden ist. Krass das der Verschlüsselungsmodus soviel ausmacht.



W111 schrieb:


> Wenn du später die Verschlüsselung in der 7320 wieder auf WPA + WPA2 zurücksetzt, funktionieren die TP-Link 501G wie bisher.
> 
> 
> 
> Da die TP-Link Clients im Client Bridge Mode kein WPA2 CCMP/ AES können,  sind sie alleine durch 802.11g 54mbit limitiert und reduzieren durch  die nicht-konforme 802.11n Verschlüsselung (WPA) das gesamte Wlan auf  ein niedriges Niveau. sie sind halt schon etliche Jahre alt und haben  technisch wenig Möglichkeiten.



Ok, die fliegen jetzt raus 



W111 schrieb:


> *UG: Hauptwohnbereich*
> Fritzbox 7320 + PC deiner Lebensgefährtin + Kathrein (hier könnte man eine TP-Link 750/850 verwenden, damit man die FB 7320 in WPA2 CCMP/AES belassen kann, da der TP-Link 501G das nicht kann)



Überzeugt, vielen Dank 



W111 schrieb:


> *OG: Studiowohnbereich*
> ein performanter Wlan Router/ Access Point mit einer Bridge für die Multimediageräte. Vorteil wäre hier dann eine günstige aber leistungsfähige Bridge für die Multimediageräte.
> 
> damit wäre der Bereich *UG* durch 7320 mit 802.11n 300mbit abgedeckt (ein Gerät) und der Bereich OG mit ggfs. 802.11 ac/n (zwei Geräte, Wlan Ap und Bridge), wobei hier das Wlan von OG und UG auch den Balkon/ Terassenbereich abdeckt.



Ok, klingt auch sehr überzeugend  Wäre das nach den Testergebnissen nachwievor die beste Lösung ?


----------



## W111 (6. April 2014)

> Beide Tests zeigen aber, dass die Datenübetragung durch die Umstellung  der Verschlüsslung deutlich schneller geworden ist. Krass das der  Verschlüsselungsmodus soviel ausmacht.


es ist halt im 802.11n Standard so vorgesehen. Die kanpp 5MB/s sind Notebook OG zu FB 7320 UG (Explorer/Netzwerk), oder? falls ja, passt das.



> Wäre das nach den Testergebnissen nachwievor die beste Lösung ?


das wäre hinsichtlich Datentransferrate ein Optimum. natürlich könnte man im OG einen Wlan Router/AP sparen, dann müsste man aber bei der Bridge auf Nummer sicher gehen und ein Modell mit Antennen ordern. Einher damit geht ein gewisser Verlust an Wlan Leistung auf Balkon/Terrasse, da ja nur die 7320 Wlan bedienen würde.

Ich ergänze hier später noch eine Auswahl an Geräten mit Aufstellungsort. In Kürze startet Formel 1, da schau ich mal rein.


----------



## Snaker83 (6. April 2014)

Klar, dass soll Dir gegönnt sein 

Ich habe gerade eine positive - wenn auch für mich ein bisle peinliche -  Sache im OG entdeckt.

Und zwar habe ich neben unserem Bett, hinterm Nachtschränkchen einen DSL Anschluss entdeckt  Habe dann gleich mal den Router von unten (UG) nach oben geholt, um zu testen ob dieser Anschluss auch "geschaltet" ist und siehe da ist er .... peinlich peinlich... jetzt haben wir natürlich eine ganze neue Situation. Prinzipiel könnte ich ja jetzt im OG alles via LAN-Kabel machen und von dem 1Gig Netz (125 Mb/s) profitieren welches der Router anbietet, richtig ? Hab auch gleich mal einen Geschwindigkeitstest gemacht (Vom PC auf den USB-Stick welcher in der Fritzbox steckt), ist auch schneller als über WLAN aber weit entfernt von den 125 Mb/s, ich komme momentan auf 7-9 Mb/s. In meinem PC ist ein 1 Gig Ethernet-Controller verbaut, die Fritzbox hat auch 2 Gig Anschlüsse, sollte eigentlich weitaus schneller übertragen werden.

Hierzu zwei Fragen:

A) Der Router steht ja jetzt direkt neben dem Bett (siehe Bild). Das Bett steht auf dem anderen Ende des Raumes im OG. Meine Multimediageräte stehen genau auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite. Ist es möglich ein langes DSL Kabel vom Splitter bis z.b. meinem PC (die anderen 3 geräte stehen auch direkt in der Nähe meines PCs) zu legen, sodass ich den Router in unmittelbarer Nähe meiner 4 Geräte platzieren kann ?

B) Der Router bietet ja nur 2 Gig LAN Anschlüsse an, kann ich einen Switch an den Router hängen und so meine 4 Geräte (PC, Kathi, PS3, Denon) des OG über dieses Switch verbinden sodass, alle Geräte über 1Gig verfügen ?

Nochmals sorry, das war echt keine Absicht


----------



## W111 (6. April 2014)

> Prinzipiel könnte ich ja jetzt im OG alles via LAN-Kabel machen und von  dem 1Gig Netz (125 Mb/s) profitieren welches der Router anbietet,  richtig ?


exakt, das ändert natürlich das gesamte Konzept, macht es aber günstiger und einfacher  und so hat das Wochenende durchaus dazu geführt, dass du deine Infrastruktur sehr genau kennst und somit für die Zukunft genau weißt wo du ansetzen kannst. Ein nicht zu unterschätzender Umstand.



> Ist es möglich ein langes DSL Kabel vom Splitter bis z.b. meinem PC (die  anderen 3 geräte stehen auch direkt in der Nähe meines PCs) zu legen,  sodass ich den Router in unmittelbarer Nähe meiner 4 Geräte platzieren  kann ?


yo, kein Problem



> Der Router bietet ja nur 2 Gig LAN Anschlüsse an, kann ich einen Switch  an den Router hängen und so meine 4 Geräte (PC, Kathi, PS3, Denon) des  OG über dieses Switch verbinden sodass, alle Geräte über 1Gig verfügen ?


genau so ist es, einen kleinen 5er GbLan switch dran und das passt.

Nun müsstest du mal die Skizze abändern und die neuen Positionen eintragen.

*Ausgehend von deiner Skizze:*

würde ich persönlich die 7320 am Bett lassen, ein Lankabel zum Multimedia Schrank/board/Tisch führen und in einen GbLan switch stecken. Von dort (switch) würde ich ein Kabel (es gibt sehr flache Lankabel, wie ein Band) an der Decke entlang oder hinter den Zierleisten (Laminat/ Parkett) entlang führen zum PC.

Das hätte den Vorteil, dass die Fritzbox näher auf der Seite des Balkons steht und ggfs. eine Client Bridge am Kathrein, unterhalb im Wohnzimmer UG, noch versorgen kann, denn am Kathrein im UG brauchst du keine großartige Leistung.

Das alles würde lediglich einen GbLan switch erfordern (20€). Hierbei "verwaist" jedoch die linke Seite des Hauses im UG bezüglich Wlan, ergo auch euer Büro, was aber kein Problem ist einzubinden. Immerhin wäre das aktuell fast ohne Zukäufe machbar.


----------



## Snaker83 (6. April 2014)

W111 schrieb:


> exakt, das ändert natürlich das gesamte Konzept, macht es aber günstiger und einfacher  und so hat das Wochenende durchaus dazu geführt, dass du deine Infrastruktur sehr genau kennst und somit für die Zukunft genau weißt wo du ansetzen kannst. Ein nicht zu unterschätzender Umstand.



Ja ist mir trotzdem peinlich, auch wenn Du wahrscheinlich recht hast  



W111 schrieb:


> yo, kein Problem
> 
> genau so ist es, einen kleinen 5er GbLan switch dran und das passt.
> 
> ...



Meine Freundin ist gerade zurück und macht jetzt nen bisle stress...sie will den Router auf keinenfall in der nähe des Bettes haben (Strahlung, Kabel, etc. ) Frauen..... Aus diesem Grund ist dein Vorschlag zwar top, aber ich muss den Router rüber zu meinen PC legen...d.h ich muss ein langes kabel von der Telefonbuchse bzw. dem Splitter an den Router legen => Kann ich hierzu ein normales LAN Kabel nehmen oder muss das ein spezielles sein ? Du erwähntest das es sehr flache Lankabel gibt, das benötige ich wohl auch, weil Frau sagt Sie will kein Kabel vom Bett bis zum Router sehen, d.h das Kabel muss irgendwie hinter die Zierleisten vom dem Laminatt (provisiorisch könnte ich jetzt erstmal ein "normales" LAN Kabel nehmen, falls das technisch funktioniert zwischen Splitter und Router).... Ich denke das die Kathi im UG trotzdem über den TP Link 850er noch genug Signal bekommt wenn der Router bei meinem PC steht...ob für den Balkon reicht, muss ich dann mal testen...

PS: Was mich irrietiert ist die niedrige Übertragungsrate, wenn ich über das Gig Netz eine Datei auf die Fritzbox kopiere. Muss das nicht bei netto ca. 110 mb/s liegen (brutto ja bei 125 Mb/s)...komme zurzeit nicht über 8 Mb/s hinaus..


----------



## W111 (6. April 2014)

Das Thema mit den Strahlen im Vergleich zu Smartphones hab ich hier auch durch - habe mich dann aber auch dem dem WAF (woman acceptance factor) untergeordnet  .



> d.h ich muss ein langes kabel von der Telefonbuchse bzw. dem Splitter an  den Router legen => Kann ich hierzu ein normales LAN Kabel nehmen  oder muss das ein spezielles sein ?


Du musst nur ein zweiadriges TAE/Western (je nachdem was du für eine Dose hast) Verlängerungskabel verwenden und in die 7320. DSL kommt ja auf zwei Adern in/aus dem Splitter. Der Anschluss 1 der 7320 ist mit zwei Adern belegt.

Belegung des DSL Ports der 7320.


----------



## Snaker83 (6. April 2014)

ahah manchmal glaube ich auch, dass ich bereits so handele 

Das Rj45 Kabel von Splitter steckt unterhalb des schwarzen TAE Steckers, dort wo "DSL" steht. Das Rj45 Kabel geht dann direkt in den Router, also auf beiden Enden (splitter und Router) ist dieser Rj45 Stecker.

Kann ich dann z.B. einfach so ein Kabel hier nehmen:

RJ45 Cat5e Cat6 Ethernet Lan Netzwerkkabel 0,25m 0,5m 1m 2m 3m 5m 7,5m 10m 15m | eBay


----------



## W111 (7. April 2014)

Kannst du nehmen, ist halt dicker als notwendig, da acht Adern.


----------



## Snaker83 (7. April 2014)

Ok danke, Brauch so um die 10meter. Hast Du evtl. noch eine Link Empfehlung bzgl. nur eines 2 adrigen Flachbandkabels?

Vielen Dank


----------



## W111 (7. April 2014)

sowas könnte auch geeignet sein

10m Flaches Internetkabel, Patchkabel, LAN/DSL Kabel,Netzwerkkabel, Cat.6, Weiss | eBay

bei den zweiadrigen Kabeln muss man auf die Belegung für die 7320 und RJ45 achten!

prüfe bitte nochmal die Belegung von dem Kabel unten mit dem Link von AVM oben, da du ne 7320 ohne festnetztelefonie hast,



> Belegung: TAE Pin 1 nach *RJ45 Pin 4*, TAE Pin 2 nach *RJ45 Pin 5*


scheint zu passen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DSL Internet Kabel 1&1 Vodafone TAE- F RJ45 weiss 10m


----------



## Snaker83 (7. April 2014)

Alles klar, hatte mich heute morgen verlesen übers Iphone...habe das Kabel zum Anschluss Splitter => Router soeben bestellt 

Nun brauche ich noch

A) einen Swich

Würde folgender Switch passen ? 

8 Port Gigabit LAN Switch 10/100/1000 Mbit/s Netzwerk Verteiler Hub 8x RJ45 | eBay

und

B) ca 4 Lan Kabel um meine Multimediageräte an den Switch anzuschliessen

Würden folgende Kabel passen ?  Es gibt bei ebay soviel Auswahl an verschiedenen Kabel das ich gar nicht weiss welches das ideale ist.

CAT 5:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Patchkabel-N...=Elektroversorgungen&var=&hash=item3a675e66ff

CAT 6 (hier wird auch noch zwischen "1:1" und "Crossover" unterschieden:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Patchkabel-N...=Elektroversorgungen&var=&hash=item484be80e6b

PS: Bei Amazon habe ich noch Gutscheine, falls Du da ein genau so gutes Kabel in deiner Auswahl hast 


Weitere Frage:

Wundere mich nachwievor über die "lahme" Geschwindigkeit im 1 Gig netz. Kommer zurzeit nur auf max 10 Mb/s, meist drunter (siehe Bild). Die Geschwindigkeit im 1 Gig netz müsste doch bei netto ca. 110 Mb/s sein, oder habe ich da nen Denkfehler ?

Getestet habe ich eine Datei vom FritzNas (also dem die 79 MB Datei auf dem USB Stick welcher in der Fritzbox steckt) auf meinem Pc zu kopieren.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe


----------



## W111 (9. April 2014)

Zu dem GbLan Switch auf ebay kann ich nichts sagen, *no name no specs*.   Bei den Kabeln nimmst du handelsübliche Cat 6 Patchkabel, kein Crossover.




			
				 Snaker83 schrieb:
			
		

> Wundere mich nachwievor über die "lahme" Geschwindigkeit im 1 Gig netz.  Kommer zurzeit nur auf max 10 Mb/s, meist drunter (siehe Bild). Die  Geschwindigkeit im 1 Gig netz müsste doch bei netto ca. 110 Mb/s sein,  oder habe ich da nen Denkfehler ?



einen Denkfehler hast du nicht, im GbLan sollten schon Datentransferraten im Bereich 80 bis 120MB/s möglich sein. Hier mal als Vergleich ein winziger, Zyxel GBLan Switch (Verbrauch 0.8 - 1W im idle, Aktionsware für weniger als 10€, hatte ich mal einen Korb von bestellt, die laufen im Bekanntenkreis wie ein Uhrwerk), der bei mir im Hobbyraum an Wand und der Hausverkabelung hängt (rückseiteige Aussparungen für Wandbefestigung). Evtl. ist bei deiner Fritzbox der Energiemodus dafür verantwortlich, dass nur Fats Ethernet anstatt GbLan verfügbar ist (das kannst du einstellen im Energiemonitor der 7320). Ich gehe mal davon aus, dein mainboard hat GbLan on board.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snaker83 (9. April 2014)

Guten morgen,


Perfekt, danke. Habe gestern mal eine Übertragung zwischen meinem Lap und meinem PC gemacht und da kam ich auf Messwerte zwischen 30-50mb/s. Muss jetzt mal abwarten bis die neuen Kabel und der Switch da ist, ob ich da auch deine 120 Mb/s erreiche 

Hierzu habe ich gestern bei eBay zugeschlagen:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B000N9B688/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1397030488&sr=8-1

Was hält's du von dem Teil? Kann das notfalls auch zurück schicken und das von Dir empfohlene Switch ( bzw. das größere Modell GS 108S , dann hab ich noch ein bisle Reserve  )  bestellen  


Lg


----------



## Snaker83 (13. April 2014)

Hallöchen,

nachdem ich nun die neuen Komponenten erhalten habe bin ich soweit eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Mein OG ist jetzt im Heimetzwerk (1Gig) via LAN-kabel/fritzbox 7320 Router und 8er Switch verbunden. An diesem Switch hängt auch meine Kathi im OG, auf welche ich zugreife wenn ich auf meinem Balkon Inhalte streame.

Und genau das ist auch der Punkt der noch nicht astrein läuft, nämlich das Streamen via meinem Laptop wenn ich auf meinem Balkon sitze. Dabei ist zwischen HD-Streaming und SD-Streaming zu unterscheiden. SD-Inhalte laufen zu 99% ruckelfrei. HD-Inhalte laufen nahzue ruckelfrei wenn die kathrein 910 im UG (diese Kathrein ist über den TPLink 850er Repeater ans WLAN Netz angeschlossen) aus ist. Wenn die Kathrein im UG an ist, funktioniert HD beim Streamen über den Lappi  nicht mehr so gut, d.h ab und zu gibt es dann schonmal hefitge ruckler, eigentlich muss man dann auf SD umschalten.

Gibt es hierfür auch noch eine Idee/Lösung, wie man es hinbekommt HD-Inhalte ruckelfrei zu streamen ?


----------



## W111 (13. April 2014)

Soweit der Repeater mit ins Wlan kommt, zieht dieser das Niveau nach unten, aus 300mbit brutto werden 150mbit brutto, davon bleiben dann max. 75mbit netto übrig (ideale Bedingungen, inkl. Kanalbündelung und ohne Störfaktoren) für das gesamte Wlan (shared medium, teilen sich alle clients).


----------



## Snaker83 (13. April 2014)

Ok verstehe, d.h. der Repeater der Kathrein Ug ist das Problem? Was könnte ich dagegen tun? Gegen ein anderes Gerät austauschen? Während in diesem Zusammenhang evtl. die Tp link wa 501g besser als der momentan angeschlossene Repeater TP-850er ?

Lg


----------



## W111 (13. April 2014)

Nunja, wenn du es mit dem Tp link wa 501g betreibst, dann musst du die Verschlüsselung (der Fritzbox 7320) zurück auf WPA+WPA2 mixed setzen (dann fall back von 802.11n  300mbit  auf 802.11g 54mbit Niveau), dann wird das Wlan natürlich insgesamt träge bezüglich Bandbreite. 

Repeater in der _Bucht_ versenken und Client Bridge (300mbit) verwenden.


----------



## Snaker83 (13. April 2014)

Ok dann mach ich es so. Dann hab ich endlich alles. Hast du für die Client Bridge noch eine Modell-Empfehlung ? Danke und sonnige Grüße


----------



## W111 (14. April 2014)

Aloha, in Beitrag #14, 16 und 18 sind Client Bridges von Netgear (1x Lan), Buffalo (4x Lan) und TrendNet (4x Lan) mit link oder ein EW-7416APn, der hat auch abnehmbare Antennen und kann nahezu alle Modi, Client Bridge, Point to Point Bridge, Multipoint, Universal Repeater als Client mit WPA2 AES etc. zudem ist er sehr sparsam. Du könntest jedoch auch einen günstigen Router verwenden und DD WRT draufflashen, falls du ein Gerät mit externen Antennen bevorzugst, z. B. ein WR841ND wäre geeignet. Allerdings ist DD WRT nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Snaker83 (14. April 2014)

Top danke.


Zusammengefasst gefällt mir der edimax am besten, auch wenn er nur einen LAN Anschluss hat. Diesen könnte ich dann zur Verbindung der kathi im ug verwenden. Ansonsten unterstützt er viele Funktionen, welches die anderen zum Teil nicht können.

Welches diese Geräte  wäre dein Top Favorit wenn ein paar EUROS mehr oder weniger keine Rolle spielen ? Ziel sollte es sein ein laggfreies HD Streaming auf dem Balkon hinzubekommen. Ins WLAN gehen nur die Geräte im Ug ( PC Freundin und kathi ug). Ansonsten natürlich noch mein tab3 (ist aber nicht immer an) und zwei iphones 5. Alle anderen Geräte sind via LAN verbunden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## W111 (14. April 2014)

Auf deiner Skizze ist der Balkon ja unten im UG (rechts), nun steht die Fritzbox aber im OG (links??? oder mittig???) und der Kathi im UG wäre via Client Bridge angeschlossen. Die Client Bridge baut im UG aber kein Wlan auf sondern empfängt nur.

Trage in deiner Skizze mal die *aktuellen Standorte* der Geräte ein.

Bisher, ohne aktualisierte Skizze, müsste auf der rechten Seite des OG Richtung Fenster ein AP stehen, der den Balkon (unterhalb, rechts) versorgt (am switch angeschlossen), die linke Seite (müsste von der 7320 versorgt sein). Hier stellt sich die Frage wieviel Bandbreite auf dem Balkon *notwendig/ gewünscht* ist. Abhängig davon wären zwei Edimax wahrscheinlich die versorgungssicherste Variante im 2.4GHz Netz, hast du allerdings die Option für 5 GHz Band, könnte auch eine andere Variante vorteilhaft sein.

Ich warte jedoch erst mal deine Skizze ab.

Keine Ahnung ob die iPhones roaming beherrschen, Android Geräte verweigern hartnäckig roaming.

Das bedeutet: je nachdem wo du dich im Haus befindest, suchen sich Notebooks stets die beste Verbindung (und selbst billigste Wifi Hardware kann roaming) und switchen die Verbindung  ohne dass du das bemerkst. Smartphones (Android) verhalten sich in dem Punkt buggy, keine Ahnung wie das mit iPhones ist, ich nutze sie nicht.


----------



## hanssx2 (14. April 2014)

verfolge eure beratung shcon einige zeit, da sie auch fpr mich interresant ist und mein iphone 4 beherscht roaming und wechselt ständig je nach verfügbarkeit des signals


----------



## W111 (14. April 2014)

Danke für die Info @hanssx2


----------



## Snaker83 (14. April 2014)

W111 schrieb:


> Auf deiner Skizze ist der Balkon ja unten im UG (rechts), nun steht die Fritzbox aber im OG (links??? oder mittig???) und der Kathi im UG wäre via Client Bridge angeschlossen. Die Client Bridge baut im UG aber kein Wlan auf sondern empfängt nur.



Die Fritzbox steht im OG nun Links auf dem Boden

Trage in deiner Skizze mal die *aktuellen Standorte* der Geräte ein.



W111 schrieb:


> Bisher, ohne aktualisierte Skizze, müsste auf der rechten Seite des OG Richtung Fenster ein AP stehen, der den Balkon (unterhalb, rechts) versorgt (am switch angeschlossen), die linke Seite (müsste von der 7320 versorgt sein). Hier stellt sich die Frage wieviel Bandbreite auf dem Balkon *notwendig/ gewünscht* ist. Abhängig davon wären zwei Edimax wahrscheinlich die versorgungssicherste Variante im 2.4GHz Netz, hast du allerdings die Option für 5 GHz Band, könnte auch eine andere Variante vorteilhaft sein.
> 
> Ich warte jedoch erst mal deine Skizze ab.



Skizze angefertigt  Bin gespannt, ob deine vorgeschlagene Lösung anhand meiner aktualisierten Skizee noch passt  Bzgl. Bandbreite gute Frage, am vergangenen Samstag habe ich fast 65 min HD Streamen können ohne nennenswerte Wackler, nachdem meine Freundin dann Ihre Kathi im UG dazugeschaltet hat, wars mit HD vorbei (ruckler etc.), konnte dann nur noch auf SD weiterschauen. Gestern (Sonntag) lief das HD Streaming trotz Ausschaltung der Kathi UG nicht gut. Kann aber evtl. auch daran gelegen haben, dass ein ordentlicher Wind auf dem Balkon gepiffen hat und somit das WLAN Signal dadurch auch "negativ" beeinflusst wurde. 



W111 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob die iPhones roaming beherrschen, Android Geräte verweigern hartnäckig roaming.
> 
> Das bedeutet: je nachdem wo du dich im Haus befindest, suchen sich Notebooks stets die beste Verbindung (und selbst billigste Wifi Hardware kann roaming) und switchen die Verbindung  ohne dass du das bemerkst. Smartphones (Android) verhalten sich in dem Punkt buggy, keine Ahnung wie das mit iPhones ist, ich nutze sie nicht.


 
Ok, wollte es auch nur der vollständigkeithalber erwähnt haben, dass man mit den Handy auch teilweise via WLAN im Netz drinhängt. Mein Iphone 5 beherrscht Datenroaming.


----------



## W111 (14. April 2014)

ok, es scheint das Zuschalten der Kathi im UG negativen Einfluss auf das Wlan zu haben. Inwieweit das nun dem Repeater geschuldet ist, kann ich aus der Ferne nicht genau beurteilen, jedoch bekomme ich bei Repeatern i. V, m. Bandbreite und parallelen Geräten im Wlan nicht selten Unwohlsein. Funktionsgarantie auf Wlan Konfigurationen kann man nur vor Ort geben, soweit man das mit einem Notebook durchgemessen hat.

Wäre es meine Infrastruktur, würde ich:

1. im OG ganz rechts außen einen AP (am switch angeschlossen) Richtung Fenster platzieren, der muss meines Erachtens nicht mal Antennen haben, es gibt sehr gute Geräte Dual Band Geräte (simultan) mit dezenter Wandbefestigung außerhalb des sichtbaren Bereichs.

2. im UG würde ich den Repeaterbetrieb beobachten, ab dem Zeitpunkt, dass sich Punkt 1. gestartet habe. Läuft das streaming, war es ein Problem zwischen Repeater und Fritzbox, da funktioniert nämlich kein roaming entgegen Access Point Lösungen. Kann durchaus sein, dass das Notebook am Balkon unten rechts mit der Fritzbox 7320 oben links verbunden war

bis hierhin kostet das lediglich einen AP für die rechte Haushälfte und Balkon unten.

Funktioniert dann das streaming ist es gut, lagged es, Repeater im UG ausschalten, lagged es nimmer, dann stört der Repeater und eine Client Bridge (am Kathi UG anstatt dem Repeater) würde sicher stabiler laufen und das Wlan komplett entlasten für einfache Nutzung parallel.

Das liest sich im ersten Moment hardwareintensiv aber bisher gibts nur eine Fritzbox 7320 für ein ganzes Haus und die steht denkbar ungünstig für den "_Premiumbereich Balkon unten_" und Wlan ist auch nicht die Paradedisziplin der Fritten. Die Fritzbox sollte dann im 2.4GHz Band Kanal 13 und der AP auf Kanal 1 laufen, beide Geräte inkl. Kanalbündelung mit 300mbit und belegten 7 Kanälen.

Fritzbox: 7320 Kanal 13 primär, so muss die 7320 Kanal 9 als erweiterten Kanal wählen.
neuer AP: Kanal 1, so muss der neue AP Kanal 5 als erweiterten Kanal wählen.

beide Wlans belegen bis Kanal 7, der neue AP könnte jedoch zusätzlich (simultan) ein 5GHz Band für iPhones aufspannen (das kann die Fritzbox leider nicht simultan), die im UG und auf dem Balkon oder sonstwo genutzt werden aber das Wlan der Kathis im 2.4GHz Band entlasten.

SSID 2.4GHz: *Snaker83*
SSID 5GHz: *Snaker83-5G*


Ich habe bei mir auch vier APs (2.4GHz/5GHz), allerdings ist mein Grundstück recht üppig und ich bevorzuge funktionierendes Wlan überall, insb. im Sommer.


----------



## Snaker83 (14. April 2014)

W111 schrieb:


> ok, es scheint das Zuschalten der Kathi im UG negativen Einfluss auf das Wlan zu haben. Inwieweit das nun dem Repeater geschuldet ist, kann ich aus der Ferne nicht genau beurteilen, jedoch bekomme ich bei Repeatern i. V, m. Bandbreite und parallelen Geräten im Wlan nicht selten Unwohlsein. Funktionsgarantie auf Wlan Konfigurationen kann man nur vor Ort geben, soweit man das mit einem Notebook durchgemessen hat.
> 
> Wäre es meine Infrastruktur, würde ich:
> 
> 1. im OG ganz rechts außen einen AP (am switch angeschlossen) Richtung Fenster platzieren, der muss meines Erachtens nicht mal Antennen haben, es gibt sehr gute Geräte Dual Band Geräte (simultan) mit dezenter Wandbefestigung außerhalb des sichtbaren Bereichs.



OK, kann ich dann hier bedenkenlos bei dem Acces-Point "Edimax nMax EW-7416APn" zuschlagen ? 



W111 schrieb:


> 2. im UG würde ich den Repeaterbetrieb beobachten, ab dem Zeitpunkt, dass sich Punkt 1. gestartet habe. Läuft das streaming, war es ein Problem zwischen Repeater und Fritzbox, da funktioniert nämlich kein roaming entgegen Access Point Lösungen. Kann durchaus sein, dass das Notebook am Balkon unten rechts mit der Fritzbox 7320 oben links verbunden war
> 
> bis hierhin kostet das lediglich einen AP für die rechte Haushälfte und Balkon unten.



Was meinst Du nochmal genau mit dem Roaming ? Der repeater (850er TP Link) ist ja mit der Fritzbox verbunden. Ja genau, der lappi ist via WLAN mit der Fritzbox 7320 verbunden, dies habe ich sogar extra so eingestellt, d.h. ich habe unter "MAC Filterung" im TP-Link 850er Webinterface die Iphones + meinen Lappi eingetragen. (siehe angehängtes Bild) 

Warum brauch ich für unten (Balkon) auch noch einen AP ? Ich kann meinen Lappi dann doch direkt mit dem AP aus dem OG verbinden (welcher auf der rechten Haushälfte eingesteckt ist)



W111 schrieb:


> Funktioniert dann das streaming ist es gut, lagged es, Repeater im UG ausschalten, lagged es nimmer, dann stört der Repeater und eine Client Bridge (am Kathi UG anstatt dem Repeater) würde sicher stabiler laufen und das Wlan komplett entlasten für einfache Nutzung parallel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
puhh, mit den Kanälen ist jetzt absolutes Neuland für mich. Da blick ich jetzt gerade nicht durch,muss ich mich erstmal einlesen.


----------



## W111 (14. April 2014)

> Ja genau, der lappi ist via WLAN mit der Fritzbox 7320 verbunden, dies  habe ich sogar extra so eingestellt, d.h. ich habe unter "MAC Filterung"  im TP-Link 850er Webinterface die Iphones + meinen Lappi eingetragen.  (siehe angehängtes Bild)


wenn das Notebook aber mit der 7320 verbunden wird, dann hat es vom Balkon unten bis oben zur Fritzbox den weitesten "Weg"! Müsste es nur bis zum AP auf der rechten Seite steigt der Datendurchsatz, genau darauf zielst du ab, oder?



> Warum brauch ich für unten (Balkon) auch noch einen AP ?


*OG links:* Fritzbox 7320 (Abdeckung linke Hausseite, Büro, Bad etc. 2.4GHz)
*OG: rechts*: neuer AP (Abdeckung rechte Hausseite mit Balkon etc. unten, 2.4GHz und 5GHz simultan)

falls dann alles läuft ok, 
falls nicht, erst dann Repeater im UG an der Kathi gegen Client Bridge tauschen

es bleibt bei zwei Wlan Sendern (7320 und neuer AP) für ein ganzes Haus!


----------



## Snaker83 (14. April 2014)

W111 schrieb:


> wenn das Notebook aber mit der 7320 verbunden wird, dann hat es vom Balkon unten bis oben zur Fritzbox den weitesten "Weg"! Müsste es nur bis zum AP auf der rechten Seite steigt der Datendurchsatz, genau darauf zielst du ab, oder?



Ja genau rein von der Logik. Der Weg von der rechten Seite ja nicht mehr so weit wie vom Standpunkt wo die Frizbox derzeit steht.


----------



## Snaker83 (14. April 2014)

Frage zur der Client-Bridge die ich evtl. an die Kathi am UG anschliessen kann. Würde ich damit ein zweites Netzwerk aufbauen ? Dann würde eins im 2,4 GhZ Band (z.b. zur Nutzung der Kathi) und das andere im 5,0 GhZ Band (z.b. zur Nutzung Balkon "HD" Streaming und mobile Endgeräte) funken ?


----------



## W111 (15. April 2014)

Mir einer Client Bridge empfängst du ausschließlich, da ja physisch kein Kabel vorhanden ist. Mit den meisten Client Bridges kann man zwar noch einen zusätzlichen AP aufbauen aber nur wenn man WDS verwendet, das entspricht dann wieder einem Repeateraufbau, da mit 300mbit gleichzeitig empfangen und gesendet wird, die Leistung ergo halbiert wird.

Schau nochmal in Beitrag #82

rein theoretisch könntest du versuchen das Laggen bei Zuschaltung der Kathi im UG durch Austausch Repeater gegen Bridge oder alternativ durch Positionierung eines AP im OG rechts in den Griff zu bekommen. Für beide Varianten wäre der Edimax geeignet. Funktioniert auch nur eine Variante wäre die Ursache beseitigt.


----------



## Snaker83 (15. April 2014)

Alles klar, ich fasse kurz zusammen was ich als nächstes teste:

Variante A:

Edimax Anschluss an kathi via LAN-kabel. Der edimax wird dann im Client- Modus ( als Ersatz des nicht vorhandenen WLAN-Adapters der Kathi) betrieben. Der Lappi verbindet sich via wlan nach wie vor mit der fritzbox. Als Test gilt HD Streaming vom lappi via wlan auf dem Balkon. 

Variante B:

Die kathi UG bleibt erstmal mit Anschluss am Repeater tp 850 bestehen. Der edimax wird im og an der rechten Seite aufgestellt und via LAN Kabel mit dem Switch verbunden. Der edimax wird im AP Modus betrieben. Auf dem Balkon wird versucht eine WLAN Verbindung zwischen lappi und AP herzustellen. Sobald diese Verbindung steht wird das HD Streaming getestet

Passen soweit beide Varianten  ?


----------



## W111 (15. April 2014)

genau !


----------



## Snaker83 (16. April 2014)

Guten Abend,


der Edimax wurde heute geliefert. Ich habe dann gleich mal Variante B ausprobiert. Der Edimax ist im AP Modus via LAN Kabel mit dem Switch verbunden. Meinen Lappi habe ich dann via WLAN mit dem edimax verbunden.

Sitze ich nun auf dem Balkon ist das HD-Streaming schon besser aber noch nicht lagfrei. Hin und wieder kommt noch ein dicker lagger rein, jedoch ist es besser als über die fritzbox.

Variante A konnte ich noch noch nicht testen, da meine Freundin die ug kathi heute Abend beschlagnahmt hatte. Wildes umstecken kommt da gar nicht gut  Werde dies aber morgen nachholen.

Evtl. Kann man im webinterface des edimax aber auch noch "feintuning" betreiben, um eine noch bessere wlan Verbindung hinzubekommen ? 

Herzliche Grüße


----------



## W111 (17. April 2014)

> Evtl. Kann man im webinterface des edimax aber auch noch "feintuning"  betreiben, um eine noch bessere wlan Verbindung hinzubekommen ?


yepp, die Kanalauswahl von Fritzbox 7320 und Edimax sollte manuell gesetzt werden.

Für die 300mbit maximale Leistung müssen beide Geräte mit Kanalbündelung arbeiten (beim Edimax in "advanced settings 20/40MHz) und die Kanäle möglichst vier Kanäle auseinander gesetzt werden, kein AUTO-Betrieb, damit würden die 7320 und der Edimax ständig hin-/ und herschalten und versuchen Kanäle nach Firmwarespezifikationen zu optimieren, was wiederum andere Geräte anstösst das gleiche zu tun.

Beispiel:
Fritzbox 7320: Kanal 13 (diesen setzt man) und hieraus wählt die 7320 den erweiterten Kanal 9 nach unten, da oben nichts mehr ist
Edimax: Kanal 1 setzen, damit wird als erweiterter Kanal 5 gewählt (stets vier Kanäle Abstand, da pro Kanal 5MHz belegt, also 4x5 = 20 MHZ, mit Randkanälen von ~1 bis ~7~ = ~ 40MHz)

nur für die Kanäle 5 bis 9 können Router die upper and lower channels wählen, da nur hierfür die Schaltung Primär +/- 4 Kanäle funktionieren kann.

Noch ein Hinweis für deine Notebook Wifi Karte von Intel:

im 2.4GHz Band sind alle Intel und Broadcom basierten Wifi Karten default auf 20MHz Betrieb gesetzt. Das ist auch sinnvoll, da im 2.4GHz Band nur 13 Kanäle verfügbar sind. Du kannst jedoch deine Intel Karte auf 40MHz setzen indem du im Gerätemanager einen Doppelklick auf die Karte machst und in den "erweiterten Eigenschaften" bei 802.11n den Wert von 20MHz auf AUTO setzt. Damit kann die Karte bei Bedarf (HD Material) auch auf Kanalbündelung schalten.


----------



## Snaker83 (17. April 2014)

Wunderbar, danke Dir . Werde deine Tipps heute Abend in die Tat umsetzen und mich dann wieder melden.


----------



## Snaker83 (17. April 2014)

Hallo,

habe nun mal deinen Tipp in die Tat umgesetzt. In der Variante B (Edimax ist im AP Modus via LAN Kabel mit dem Switch verbunden. Meinen Lappi habe ich dann via WLAN mit dem edimax verbunden) laggt das Bild zeitweise immer noch. Da merke ich keinen Unterschied wie ohne die Feintuningeinstellungen.

Habe dann aber die Variante A ausprobiert, sprich den TP-Link 850er von der kathi UG entfernt und dafür den Edimax im Client Modus konfiguriert und dann an die Kathi UG angeschlossen. Als zweites habe ich meinen Lappi wieder via WLAN mit der Fritzbox verbunden. Bis jetzt läuft das HD-Streaming ohne lagger  Variante A läuft deutlich besser als Variante B. Ich bin erstaunt, ich dachte bis dato das von der Logik her Variante B besser laufen müsste 

Klingt das für dich soweit plausibel ? Werde mal weiter testen.... und gucken, ob das ganze auch über einen längeren Zeitraum (Tage) stabil ist...

LG


----------



## W111 (17. April 2014)

> Klingt das für dich soweit plausibel ? Werde mal weiter testen.... und  gucken, ob das ganze auch über einen längeren Zeitraum (Tage) stabil  ist...


yo, das ist für mich schon plausibel, sobald der Repeater aus dem Wlan entfernt wird reduziert dieser  nicht mehr das Wlan, eine Client Bridge agiert lediglich wie ein Notebook, Smartphone etc.. *Genau das ist der negative Effekt den Repeater  verursachen.*

Beobachte die Performance über Ostern. Es ist wichtig das eigene Wlan mit Ausdauer zu beobachten, nur so kann man Ursachen erkennen.

Bisher hast du lediglich eine Client Bridge investieren müssen, der Switch erspart dir Strom und viele TP-Link 501G APs, die Fritzbox 7320 lag im Keller. Bisher ein akzeptables Ergebnis.


----------



## Snaker83 (18. April 2014)

Jep, echt genial, gestern Abend lief es nahezu perfekt.

Ich werde das ganze jetzt weiter beobachten. Die Fritzbox habe ich noch auf manuell auf Kanal 13 stehen, dies kann ich auch so belassen oder besser wieder auf Auto umstellen ?

Ich möchte mich hier auch ganz arg bedanken für deine umfassende Hilfe und Beratung. Das habe ich in dieser Form noch nicht erlebt und ehrlich gesagt auch nicht erwartet. Da kann ich mir selber aber evtl. auch der eine oder andere eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Einfach ganz große klasse. 

Eine Frage noch zur Zukunft. In ca. einem Jahr besteht ja die Möglichkeit über 1&1 günstig an die noch bessere fritzbox (7490) zu kommen. Würde sich dieser Schritt aus heutiger Sicht  mit der vorhandenen Infrastruktur lohnen ?

Lg


----------



## W111 (18. April 2014)

> Die Fritzbox habe ich noch auf manuell auf Kanal 13 stehen, dies kann  ich auch so belassen oder besser wieder auf Auto umstellen ?


stellst du auf AUTO muss die Client Bridge den Kanalwechseln "hinterhereilen", das kann durchaus träge werden. Grundsätzlich hast du jetzt hier im thread alle Infos zur aktuellen Konfiguration und kannst nun optimieren soweit du noch irgendwelche _lags_ feststellst. 

Wenn du die 7490 für wenig bis lau bekommen kannst würde ich persönlich sie mitnehmen, dann hast du simultanes Dual Band und bessere Wlan Performance und kannst dein Heimnetzwerk in 2.4 und 5 GHz simultan ausbauen. 

Ansonsten wünsche ich schöne Ostern, auch wenn das Wetter eher bescheiden ist.


----------



## Snaker83 (18. April 2014)

W111 schrieb:


> stellst du auf AUTO muss die Client Bridge den Kanalwechseln "hinterhereilen", das kann durchaus träge werden. Grundsätzlich hast du jetzt hier im thread alle Infos zur aktuellen Konfiguration und kannst nun optimieren soweit du noch irgendwelche lags feststellst.
> 
> Wenn du die 7490 für wenig bis lau bekommen kannst würde ich persönlich sie mitnehmen, dann hast du simultanes Dual Band und bessere Wlan Performance und kannst dein Heimnetzwerk in 2.4 und 5 GHz simultan ausbauen.
> 
> Ansonsten wünsche ich schöne Ostern, auch wenn das Wetter eher bescheiden ist.



Ok alles klar, werde das ganze weiter beobachten und in ca. einem Jahr wegem der fritzbox abwägen ob es Sinn macht.

Vielen Dank für die osterwünsche. Dir wünsche ich auch ein paar entspannte Tage 

Lg


----------



## Snaker83 (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

nach intensiven Tests läuft mein Heimnetzwerk sehr stabil. Auch das streamen auf meinem Lappi via WLAN läuft sehr gut. 

Nun gibt es eine positive Neuerung. Wiedererwartens komme ich doch schon in ca . 1 Monat aus meinem bestehendem Telekom  DSL Anschluss  Vertrag (16 Mbit/s) raus. Das würde heissen, dass ich zum 01.06.2014 den Anbieter wechseln könnte. 

Sehr lukrativ finde ich das Angebot von 1&1, wo man anscheinend umsonst die Fritzbox 7390 (nennt sich 1&1 Homeserver) dazubekommt. Für 50 EUR Aufpreis sogar die Fritzbox 7490 (nennt sich 1&1 Homeserver+). Was hälst Du/Ihr von dem Angebot ? Ich denke, ich sollte da zuschlagen und die 50 EUR investieren und direkt die 7490 nehmen. Zurzeit verwende ich ja die Fritzbox 7320, läuft wie gesagt sehr stabil, ein Upgrade ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Trotzdem denke ich, dass ich da nichts grossartiges falsch machen kann und mich prinzipiel nur verbessern kann.

http://dsl.1und1.de/DslHomeNet?__reuse=1399193303590

Vielen Dank für eine kurze Info.

LG


----------



## W111 (4. Mai 2014)

Keine Ahnung ob dich 1&1 mit einer gleichen stabilen Leitung/Anschluss bedient, die mieten ja nur von der Telecom, dazu kann ich auch nichts sagen. Beim Wechsel würde ich die 7490 mitnehmen, die 7390 würde ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## Snaker83 (4. Mai 2014)

Hmm ok, ja ob der dsl Anschluss dann genauso stabil ist wie bei der Telekom weiß ich auch nicht. Ich denke aber schon.

Aber mal bezogen aufs Heimnetzwerk wäre es doch eine deutliche Verbesserung, sodass insbesondere das WLAN mit der 7490 nochmals besser laufen sollte. Oder meinst du das dir derzeitige Infrastruktur mit der 7490 nicht zu verbessern ist? Mir geht's einfach um die Frage, lohnt sich der Wechsel bezogen aufs Heimnetzwerk oder lieber so belassen wie es jetzt ist.

Lg


----------



## W111 (4. Mai 2014)

Zurzeit läuft ja alles und soweit du zufrieden bist würde ich wegen subventionierter Hardware für eine marginale Verbesserung des Wlans keine Entscheidung für einen 2-Jahres Vertrag treffen, außer der Vertrag ist qualitativ identisch und günstiger. Die 7490 ist natürlich wesentlich besser als die 7320.

Ich denke jedoch, du wirst bei 1&1 bereits bei einem Vertragswechsel die analoge Telefonie verlieren und auf VOIP umgestellt, wobei die Telecom für 2016 auch Umstellung auf VOIP beabsichtigt. Lies dich noch mal schlau wie das bei euch geplannt ist und frage ggfs. mal in der Nachbarschaft ob da jemand 1&1 hat, wieviel Bandbreite anliegt und ob das störungsfrei läuft.

Der beste Provider ist immer der, den man nie kontaktieren muss, weil alles wie vertraglich angeboten auch läuft.


----------



## Snaker83 (4. Mai 2014)

Also wir würden ca. 5€ pro Monat sparen. Derzeit zahlen wir 35€ pro Monat bei der Telekom. Bei 1&1 wären es 30€ für 2 Jahre. Beide Preise sind für eine 16 Mbits/s Leitung. Das mit dem VoIP Telefon ist ja prinzipiell kein Nachteil oder ? Telefon ist darüber hinaus für uns eh nicht so interessant, da wir nicht so  viel telefonieren  und wenn da meist über Handy telefonieren.

Puhh... Bzgl. Bandbreite, gute frage... Das weiss ich auch nicht.... Meine Nachbarn kenn ich noch nicht so gut, wohn noch nicht so lang hier, lt. meiner Freundin aber keine angenehmen Zeitgenossen. Von daher ist das Klingel an der Tür zwecks nachfrage des Dsl Anschlusses leider keine Option.

Worst Case Betrachtung wäre dann quasi das 1&1 nicht vernünftig läuft ? Habe noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Anbieter...


----------



## W111 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich war lange Zeit Kunde bei der Telekom und hatte immer einen ISDN Anschluss und auch das Call& Surf Paket mit ~35€. Nachdem die Telekom aber nicht aus dem Quark gekommen ist und alle Ankündigungen besserer Versorgung als DSL RAM im Sande verlaufen sind, habe ich 2010 Kabel Deutschland zusätzlich gebucht und das erst mal parallel laufen lassen, da ich eine I-net Leitung, auch zu Hause, brauche. Nach zwei Jahren Parallelbetrieb habe ich dann die Telekom gekündigt, da bei mir Kabel Deutschland mit 32mbit (100mbit wären verfügbar in einer 800 Seelen-Gemeinde  ) tatsächlich rock stable läuft (wie zuvor der Telecom-Anschluss, nur eben grottenlahmes I-net).

Ich hatte anfänglich auch erst bedenken bezüglich VOIP (Qualität und Ausfall etc.) jedoch ist das wie bei euch, wir telefonieren privat recht wenig, selbst die smartphones nutzen wir kaum und zudem haben wir keine Alternativen außer Telekom oder KD.



			
				Snaker83 schrieb:
			
		

> Worst Case Betrachtung wäre dann quasi das 1&1 nicht vernünftig läuft ? Habe noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Anbieter...



rein technisch läuft es ja sehr gut, die Infrastruktur ist vorhanden nur verliert die Telekom einen Kunden und 1&1 gewinnt einen Kunden, soweit bei euch genug Kapazität anliegt solltest du identische Qualität bekommen da ja kein Engpaß, eine Garantie ist das aber nicht, die Telekom wird eigene Kunden priorisieren.


----------



## Snaker83 (4. Mai 2014)

Ok verstehe. Ich denke ich werde es riskieren. Auch wenn ich die Fritzbox 7490 jetzt nicht unbedingt benötige ist es glaube ich eine gute Gelegenheit für relativ kleines Geld an die 7490 zu kommen. So kann ich mein Heimnetzwerk dann auch weiter verbessern/ausbauen.

Bzgl. des derzeitigen DSL-Anschlusses zeigt mir die Fritzbox 7320 folgendes an:
DSL	DOWLOAD 17,7  Mbit/s und Upload 1,2 Mbit/s => Ich denke das ist ok! Das gleiche sollte dann auch wieder - bei gleicher 16 Mbit/s Leitung - bei 1&1 rauskommen, gel ?

Kann ich irgendwie herausfinden, ob bei uns genug Kapazität für 1&1 anliegt ?

Ich habe in den Anhang nochmals zwei Bilder von unserem Splitter gepackt. An dem weissen DSL-Splitter geht unten rechts das DSL Kabel an die derzeitige Fritzbox 7320. Im Best-Case muss ich dann doch einfach nur die 7320 durch die 7490 ersetzen, oder muss an dem DSL-Splitter grundsätzlich etwas - von einem Technicker seitens 1&1 - geändert/umgstellt werden ? 

Im absoluten Worst-Case - also wenn 1&1 es nicht hinbekommt, dass das "DSL-Signal" da ist - kann ich ja immer noch von meinem ausserordentlichen Kündigungsrecht gebrauch machen. Normalerweise muss man die Fritzbox nicht zurückschicken. Aber natürlich hat man dafür ne Menge Ärger und bestimmt ein paar Monate kein Internet.....sollte nach Möglichkeit nicht passieren 

LG


----------



## W111 (4. Mai 2014)

Für den Wechsel zur 7490 brauchst du nichts was nicht bereits im Karton der 7490 mitgeliefert wird. Allerdings würde dein Telefon dann an der Fritzbox angeschlossen nicht mehr am Splitter, da ja VOIP.


----------



## Snaker83 (19. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

muss meinen "alten Thread" nochmal auffrischen. Ich bzw. wir sind zwischenzeitlich umgezogen. Ich habe die alte "IT-Landschaft" erstmal wieder so aufgebaut wie in der altern Wohnung mit der Ausnahme, dass ich an den Edimax7416 AP einen Router geklemmt habe worüber nicht mehr nur die Kathrein (sat) receiver läuft sondern bei Bedarf auch noch PS3/ PS4 etc. 
Scheint bisher sehr stabil zu laufen. Natürlich würde ich lieber ein LAN Kabel legen, leider ist das aufgrund der Räumlichengegebenheiten sehr schwierig. Von daher wenn es so läuft wie bisher ist es ok 

Meine Frage jedoch: Im Schlafzimmer würde ich gerne eine weitere SAT Box mit dem Internet verbinden. Hierzu würde ich wieder auf einen weiteren Edimax zurückgreifen . Die beiden im Netzwerk befindlichen Edimaxis stehen sich dann aber nicht im Wege ?

Im Hinterkopf sollte man beachten, dass ich ca. im Juni diesen Jahres zu 1&1 wechsle und dann den neuen 7490 Router bekomme. Die Edimaxis laufen vermutlich aber auch mit dem neuen Router einwandfrei ?

Vielen Dank für eine kurze Info


----------



## W111 (21. Januar 2015)

Aloha 



			
				snaker83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die alte "IT-Landschaft" erstmal wieder so aufgebaut wie in der altern Wohnung *mit der Ausnahme, dass ich an den Edimax7416 AP einen Router geklemmt habe* worüber nicht mehr nur die Kathrein (sat) receiver läuft sondern bei Bedarf auch noch PS3/ PS4 etc.



Ich habe den thread jetzt nicht komplett durchgelesen, meine jedoch mich zu erinnern, dass der Edimax 7416 in der alten Wohnung (unten im Wohnzimmer) als _client Bridge_ konfiguriert war und drahtlos eine Verbindung zur Fritzbox aufbaute, oder? klemmst du ihn nun einfach an einen Router, funktioniert sowohl der integrierte Switch als auch  Kathrein (sat) Receiver und PS3/ PS4.

Letztlich würde aber ein einfacher Switch diese Aufgabe ebenfalls erfüllen (Patchkabel Router <--> Switch), denn als _client Bridge_ konfiguriert baut der Edimax 7416 kein Wlan auf.

Tauscht du jedoch den Edimax 7416 gegen einen Switch und verwendest den Edimax im Schlafzimmer als _client Bridge_, musst du an deiner Gesamtkonfiguration nichts ändern.


----------



## Snaker83 (22. Januar 2015)

W111 schrieb:


> Aloha
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe den thread jetzt nicht komplett durchgelesen, meine jedoch mich zu erinnern, dass der Edimax 7416 in der alten Wohnung (unten im Wohnzimmer) als _client Bridge_ konfiguriert war und drahtlos eine Verbindung zur Fritzbox aufbaute, oder? klemmst du ihn nun einfach an einen Router, funktioniert sowohl der integrierte Switch als auch  Kathrein (sat) Receiver und PS3/ PS4.



Genauso war es. In meinen obigen Post habe ich auch etwas falsch beschrieben. Der Edimax klemmt nicht an einem "Router" sondern an einem 10er 1Gig Switch. An diesem Switch sind PS3/PS4/Kathrein Sat box und diverse andere Geräte angeschlossen. Funktioniert soweit zufriedenstellend.



W111 schrieb:


> Letztlich würde aber ein einfacher Switch diese Aufgabe ebenfalls erfüllen (Patchkabel Router <--> Switch), denn als _client Bridge_ konfiguriert baut der Edimax 7416 kein Wlan auf.



Ja genau, falsch von mir beschrieben. Es ist ein Switch  am Edimax angeschlossen. Der Edimax läuft wie bisher weiter als Client Bridge.



W111 schrieb:


> Tauscht du jedoch den Edimax 7416 gegen einen Switch und verwendest den Edimax im Schlafzimmer als _client Bridge_, musst du an deiner Gesamtkonfiguration nichts ändern.



Hmmm...das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Im Wohnzimmer nutze ich ja das Switch in Verbindung mit dem Edimax. Im Schlafzimmer bräuchte ich dann aber doch einen weiteren Edimax, oder ?

PS: Gestern haben wir bei 1&1 unsere neue Internetverbindung bestellt. D.h ab ca. 01.06 habe ich dann den neuen Fritzbox Router 7490


----------



## W111 (23. Januar 2015)

Achsoo, der Edimax N°1 bezieht weiterhin als Client Bridge das Internet von einer Fritzbox und reicht es an den 10er Switch durch? für diesen Fall brauchst du ein weiteres Gerät, als Client Bridge, für das Schlafzimmer, das hatte ich aus deinem Beitrag falsch interpretiert.

Die Geräte laufen natürlich auch mit einer Fritzbox 7490, soweit du die 7490 mit identischer SSID und Passwort für das 2.4GHz Band konfigurierst, sollte das ohne Nachkonfiguration direkt klappen, die beiden Edimax Client Bridges orientieren sich grundsätzlich erst mal an der SSID und dem Passwort, eine Option mit MAC Binding ist im Segment mainstream Hardware eher selten bis gar nicht verfügbar.

Sollte nach Austausch deiner aktuellen FB 7320 gegen die neue FB7490 *wider Erwarten* die MAC Adresse der "alten Fritzbox" in den beiden Edimax hinterlegt/vorgehalten sein (quasi MAC Binding) und eine direkte Verbindung nicht zustande kommen, müsstest du lediglich im *Survey Menü *der beiden Edimax deine SSID erneut anzeigen lassen (diesmal mit der MAC Adresse der FB 7490), auswählen und bestätigen.

Im Menü der Geräte (soweit sie im Client Modus laufen) findet man innerhalb der Registerkarte der _*wireless settings*_ einen Button: _*Select Site Survey*_ 

Klickt man darauf, öffnet sich ein Fenster in dem alle gescannten Wlan SSIDs der Umgebung sichtbar werden, vor jeder SSID kann man eine Checkbox "Select" wählen, auch die MAC Adressen werden angezeigt. Du kannst das kontrollieren indem du auf der Fritzbox Unterseite den Aufkleber und die dort vermerkten MAC Adressen vergleichst.


----------



## Snaker83 (24. Januar 2015)

W111 schrieb:


> Achsoo, der Edimax N°1 bezieht weiterhin als Client Bridge das Internet von einer Fritzbox und reicht es an den 10er Switch durch?



Genauso ist es konfiguriert. 



W111 schrieb:


> für diesen Fall brauchst du ein weiteres Gerät, als Client Bridge, für das Schlafzimmer, das hatte ich aus deinem Beitrag falsch interpretiert.



Ok dann bestelle ich mir einen weiteren Edimax 




W111 schrieb:


> Die Geräte laufen natürlich auch mit einer Fritzbox 7490, soweit du die 7490 mit identischer SSID und Passwort für das 2.4GHz Band konfigurierst, sollte das ohne Nachkonfiguration direkt klappen, die beiden Edimax Client Bridges orientieren sich grundsätzlich erst mal an der SSID und dem Passwort, eine Option mit MAC Binding ist im Segment mainstream Hardware eher selten bis gar nicht verfügbar.
> 
> Sollte nach Austausch deiner aktuellen FB 7320 gegen die neue FB7490 *wider Erwarten* die MAC Adresse der "alten Fritzbox" in den beiden Edimax hinterlegt/vorgehalten sein (quasi MAC Binding) und eine direkte Verbindung nicht zustande kommen, müsstest du lediglich im *Survey Menü *der beiden Edimax deine SSID erneut anzeigen lassen (diesmal mit der MAC Adresse der FB 7490), auswählen und bestätigen.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank, werde darauf bestimmt nochmal zurückkommen wenn Mitte des Jahres die neue Fritzbox geliefert wird.


----------



## Snaker83 (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo W111,

habe zurzeit ein merkwürdiges Problem. Einer meiner Edimaxes bezieht ja das Internet von meiner Fritzbox und reicht es an das 10er Switch weiter. An diesem 10er Switch hängen zwei SAT Receiver. Da ich relativ viel über mein Netzwerk streame habe ich folgenden merkürdigen Fall. Wenn ein Sat Receiver angeschaltet ist, funktioniert das Streaming fast ruckelfrei. Sobald jedoch der zweite Sat Receiver angeschaltet wird, meldet dieser immer, dass keine Verbindung mit dem Heimnetzwerk hergestellt werden kann. Zeitweise geht es, aber nicht durchgänging, bricht immer wieder weg. Sobald ich den ersten Receier ausschalte funkst der zweite perfekt, die netzwerkverbindung zum zweiten Receiver ist dann 1a.

Woran kann das liegen ? Normalerweise müssten dann beide Receiver gleichzeitig im Netzwerk angesprochen werden ohne das es zu Perfomance Problem kommt, oder ? Selbstverständlich haben beide Boxen eine eingeständige IP, also es gibt keinen IP-Interresenkonflikt.

Im voraus vielen Dank für einen Tipp wie ich das Problem beheben kann 

LG


----------



## Snaker83 (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nun gestern meinen 7490er Router bekommen erhalten habe, habe ich diesen gleich angeschlossen. Funktioniert soweit alles. Nun würde ich das ganze noch hinsichtlich Geschwindgkeit feintunen. Evtl. kannst du mir hierzu ein paar Tipps geben.

Folgenden Aufbau habe ich zurzeit.

a) LAN Verbindung vom Router an ein 10er Switch. An diesem Switch hängt 1. TV, 2. PS3, 3. PS4, 4.  Kathrein UFS 910, 5. Kahtrein UFS 910, 6. Denon Receiver

b) Lan Verbindung zu meinem PC.

c) WLAN Verbindung zu meinem Laptop.

d) WLAN Verbindung zum PC meiner Freundin.

e) WLAN Verbindung zu einem EDIMAX. An diesem Edimax ist eine weitere Kathrein UFS 910 angeschlossen.

f) WLAN  Verbindung zu zwei Iphone 5 Geräten.

g) WLAN Verbindung zu einem Samsung Tablet.

Ich freue mich über deine/eure Ratschläge.


----------



## Snaker83 (25. März 2016)

Kurze Frage: Da man den Edimax 7416 Access Point nur noch schwierig bekommt wollte ich mich nach einem Vergleichsmodell erkundigen ? Welche AP könnt Ihr mir aktuell empfehlen?


----------



## crae (25. März 2016)

Oh hab gerade erst gesehen, dass es einen Thread für Routerempfehlungen gibt, hab leider schon einen Thread offen, naja Kurzform:

Router für ne Kupferleitung. IP-Anschluss der Telekom, Sync 8,2Mbit, Netto-Datenrate ca. 7Mbit, Annex J und Interleaving geschalten (Telekom schält ja kein FP mehr), Ansprüche sind im wesentlichen niedrige Pings zum Spielen und regelmäßige Updates bezüglich Sicherheit. 

edit: Bin übrigens auf einen Infineon-Port geschalten und die Leitungslänge beträgt etwa 3km, falls das was ausmacht.

mfg, alex


----------



## Snaker83 (25. März 2016)

kommt sofort...


----------



## FTTH (2. April 2016)

crae schrieb:


> Oh hab gerade erst gesehen, dass es einen Thread für Routerempfehlungen gibt, hab leider schon einen Thread offen, naja Kurzform:
> 
> Router für ne Kupferleitung. IP-Anschluss der Telekom, Sync 8,2Mbit, Netto-Datenrate ca. 7Mbit, Annex J und Interleaving geschalten (Telekom schält ja kein FP mehr), Ansprüche sind im wesentlichen niedrige Pings zum Spielen und regelmäßige Updates bezüglich Sicherheit.
> 
> ...



Standardempfehlung: FRITZ!Box 7490, oder 3490 wenn du ein IP-Telefon hast. Wenn du noch Zeit hast, solltest du auf die neue 7580 warten.


----------

